# Too Big (Fat) but Determined!!!



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey guys, 

So long story as short as i can make it, 34 years old 5'10 and back in March i was 410 pounds!!! Due to health issues my doctor demanded i get off my lazy butt and do something about my health or he was just going to stop seeing me. Married with three kids i agreed! 

Decided back in March i wanted to ride, simple low impact exercise i can do.. atleast think i can .. So i bought a bike.. talked to the bike shop and we decided on a KHS Aguila.. In my budget, some quality parts.. however due to the weight i can not use the front fork.. Just sitting on the bike fully compresses the fork.. So I bought the bike knowing i would be riding it ridged with no suspension.. 

So rode it around town a bit, got bored of that found out we have some local trails so the shop owner took me out several times now and having a blast... But I really really really need to get more cardio and riding around here in ontario has limited warm and dry riding times.. and i am not exactly stable on the bike so riding in the wet and slippery trails is not something i choose to do just yet.. 

So 5 months later, i am down to 365 pounds.. getting better on the bike but still not the greatest and trying to find time to get more time on the bike and increase my cardio.. So i have been looking at buying a trainer for it.. With a spare rim and training tire.. So the days i want to ride i can just jump on it and go.. I have been doing the gym and tired of waiting for a stationary bike to come free and when they do it just does not feel or ride the same. 

My questions is, I can't find weight limits for the trainers.. I am looking at buying a cycleops Fluid 2 trainer, read some where that they have been tested to like 300 pounds.. So i think if i ride it with caution ( Sitting down ) then it should not be an issue. 

So questions.. And yes i have been told at the trail "Some people should just stay home and ride the couch" so if you feel that way by all means move along.. 

1) Will i have issues with the trainer?? 

2) Anyone care to share suggestions one what targets ( Heart rate? ) i should be aiming for to burn fat... while i have lost weight i have lost most of it on my legs, i have nice looking legs and calfs (So my wife says) but i have not lost in the upper body. 

3) Anyone know where i can find a 6 or a 7XL cycing shirt.. lol I found a 5XL at Love2Pedal which i wear 5XL T-Shirts and they are slightly baggy so i figured a 5XL cycling shirt would be snug but work out.. As wearing regular shits they get heavy when wet, catch on trees easy and don't breath soo well.. however the 5XL cycling shirt was like trying to squeese into a 3XL tshirt for me  

Anyways, When i get my 10 post i will post up a video of my local ride.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is some video of my first real ride, Took a lot of bumps, fell a few times really winded most of the ride.. but was determined to complete the course.. they do wed night races and the average racer was doing the course in 12 minutes.. it took me almost 45 mins 

First real ride.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

No advice on the trainer, but keep at it. Really any sort of exercise will help you tremendously. Just staying active, even just walking, will help. The weight will continue to shed off and your cardio will get way better. 

I used to be very heavy as a young teen and around the age of 14 I decided to do something about it. Rollerblading was my saving grace. Now I'm 5' 9" and 175lbs. Once you get there it's super easy to stay.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Great work on the massive weight loss! People who make comments like that to you at the trailhead ought to be sent to their rooms for a time-out. Shame on them.

I find that cutting down on carbs like bread and soda has helped me lose weight around the middle. (I'm a work in progress, down 17# with 24 to go.). You might check out the Mark's Daily Apple website for more info.

Check the Clydesdale forum here for clothing and trainer suggestions. Lots of cool, knowledgable big guys post there.

Welcome, and keep up the good work. It just gets more and more fun to ride as you get better at it and gain more cardio. I am nowhere near where I want to be skill- or fitness-wise, but I have a blast every stinking time I get on my bike.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

You know, Michael, that you are in rare territory with gadgets like trainers. It is good to read the specs, but you will just have to experiment a bit. I'm sure that is not new to you, though.

The clothing is important. I don't own a bike jersey. I do buy polyester, dry-wicking t-shirts for all outdoor activities. Under Armor is good stuff. In the US, Sports Authority has a good selection, and the stores can probably order your size. In Canada, I don't know the stores. My wife sometimes finds sports tees for me from Wally World with dry-wicking tags.

The bike jerseys are mostly made in Europe for skinny people. Their XL is barely a L in North American sizes.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep at it, man! Screw those guys who made those comments at the trail- they obviously weren't hugged enough by their moms. 

I know nothing about trainers but just wanted to stress it's as important on what you put into your body as it is the activity you do. I'm sure you already know that with the success you've already have getting in better shape. 

I second the Clydesdale forum- great group of guys who can encourage and educate quite well. Please keep us updated. 
ez


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys,

Over the years i have grown a thick skin and learned to tollerate most.. so i tend to just ignore the negitives and try and focus on the positives..

I have found a great shop here in town who is doing alot ot help me, working with my diet as that has always been one hard thing eating to lose weight but also trying to eat enough to get in a ride is not always easy.. atleast for me. but working on it..

This is the other set of trails by our home.. 
KingCity Trails - YouTube

Two weeks after i got the bike I was riding on the road, usually later in the evenings due to work so 8-9pm before it got dark but had a really good light, rear flasher and reflective shirt for riding yet i still got clipped by a car throwing me of my bike and the guy told the cops " I could not safely pass him with out taging him as he was such a wide object and with oncoming cars i accidently hit him".. and then was pissed he got a ticket and demerit points for wreckless driving causing harm.

So after that i have moved to the trails... I do get lots of bumps, scraps and cuts from falling but so far safer than taking on real cars. lol


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

All im gonna say is well done brother, keep it up mate, cheers


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

michael lambert said:


> Two weeks after i got the bike I was riding on the road, usually later in the evenings due to work so 8-9pm before it got dark but had a really good light, rear flasher and reflective shirt for riding yet i still got clipped by a car throwing me of my bike and the guy told the cops " I could not safely pass him with out taging him as he was such a wide object and with oncoming cars i accidently hit him".. and then was pissed he got a ticket and demerit points for wreckless driving causing harm.


Wait, he saw you, knew he had to pass safely, and still hit you?

And he's made he's getting a ticket? WTF is wrong with people today? :madman:


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

michael lambert said:


> And yes i have been told at the trail "Some people should just stay home and ride the couch" so if you feel that way by all means move along..


The answer to that is "Sure, I might be big but every time I ride I lose a bit of weight and will eventually end up slim. How many rides do you have to do before you stop being an arrogant prick?"

Nice work on your current results, keep it up. I'm down from 300 to 250 at the moment, aiming for around 200 lbs.

When it comes to heart rate zones I don't care much for all those theoretical rules of thumb. For me the important number is when I switch to running oxygen starved.

Find a long, not too steep hill, pick a decent gear and start spinning at a cadence you feel comfortable with while keeping an eye on the heart rate. Your heart rate should be steadily increasing and at some point you will feel your legs start burning, that's a sign that your system can no longer pump enough oxygen to keep up with the energy spent. For me that happens around 160 beats per minute, but it's highly individual. Do a couple of climbs and you'll eventually get a feel for what your number is.

The crazy thing is, when it comes to burning fat the intensity of your workout has very little to say. Tests on road bikes show that riding 15 mph or 20 mph gives almost exactly the same amount of calories spend per mile, in short it's must better to ride 20 miles at 15 mph than 15 miles at 20 mph, from a pure energy burning perspective.

With that in mind your first aim should be to build up ride distance. I started out with a couple of miles, then added 100-150 yards every time out, eventually ending up with my current 15 mile training distance.

In order to ride further and further I kept an eye on my heart rate and tried to keep below those 160 bpm I found out to be my threshold. If my heart rate started to reach 160 I would slow down and pick an easier gear. If you can't keep your heart rate in control you're going too fast. I kid you not, at one point I was outrun by a butterfly, it flew in front of me while I was slowly crawling up a hill in "granny gear", stayed with me for a while, then got bored and flew ahead. I made a real effort not to exceed those 160 on the climbs, going slow as hell when that was what it took.

Once I reached my goal of a 15 mile loop I started ignoring my heart rate on some of the climbs, letting it go higher than 160. Generally I started pushing for speed, going faster on the last mile, going faster on the last 1.5 mile, going faster on the last 2 miles and so on, gradually shaving time of my personal record at the end of the ride where I knew I could always limp home if I pushed too hard.

First time I managed to do my 15 mile loop it took almost 2 hours. These days I do it in 1 hour 15 minutes. I slowly build up the distance in small steps until I reached 15 miles, then slowly build up the speed on those 15 miles each time out.

To recap, practice going slow enough to keep your heart rate below the threshold. If it gets too high, you're going too fast. It's okay to do short sprints up small hills from time to time, but keep your focus on building distance for starters. Once you have an acceptable distance, start adding speed, training your muscles to work oxygen starved from time to time.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

If burning legs is a sign your heart can't keep up I should be dead. I'm really bad about grinding it out while my chest and legs are on fire. Lol.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

michael lambert said:


> 2) Anyone care to share suggestions one what targets ( Heart rate? ) i should be aiming for to burn fat... while i have lost weight i have lost most of it on my legs, i have nice looking legs and calfs (So my wife says) but i have not lost in the upper body.


The higher the heart rate, the more the body burns carbs instead of fat. 
I would suggest longer, slower rides for fat burning, and an occasional sprint for strength and fitness.

Back when I was losing weight, it seemed that diet made the biggest difference, and exercise not so much.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

My rides are not crazy, I tend to do 5-6km and am pretty dead.... Its the cardio that i have the issues with, I climb some of the smaller technical hills faster and some hills that guys i ride with who ride 30-40km rides can't.. i do have big strong legs and thats great, but when i get to the top of the smaller hill im dead and totally winded!.. So the cardio is something i am working on. One of the main reasons for looking to grab a trainer so i can plop down infront of a movie watch my watch and maintain a nice steady easy heart rate.. 

The first time i rode a real trail that first video there i actually had to turn my heart rate monitor off as it was going nuts hitting 220 and the computer did not like that. 

As for the car hitting me yes, He seen me... lots of traffic coming from the other direction and got tired of waiting behind me... and I was on a uphill so did not want to stop as it would that much harder to get going again.. He tried to squeeze by but what got me was i was tight on the curb already which had a guard rail.. and he hit me with his mirror in my lower back and actually pushed me a few feet before my front handle bar spun on me and i went over.. and the guy behind him said that he had plenty of space he could have moved over 3-4 feet to go around me and still have lots of room with on coming traffic..


----------



## broadwayline (Jan 19, 2008)

Dude honestly, I'm 24 and just want to give you mad props on getting motivated and doing something about the weight.

If I saw you on the trails I would give you a big high 5 for ripping.

I suggest that you get a heart rate monitor, that will let you see what HR zone your heart is in, and you want to be in zone 3 upper - 4lower for most efficient fat burning which surprisingly isn't full out heart racing riding, its steady brisk riding where you can still talk sentence at a time. 

Not sure if you meant Ontario Canada, but if it is I would see if you live near any rail trails like the Caledon Trailway etc - where you can ride a flatter gravel trail for longer distances and keep your HR in a set zone easier.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

yes its ontario canada... I am not far from Caledon.. I actually live just south of Barrie Ontario.. We do have plenty of easier surfaces to ride on even the local trails like coulsons hill i have riden the top part not going down into the ravine area and i can ride 3-4km of trail that is pretty much all flat with little elevations..


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> My rides are not crazy, I tend to do 5-6km and am pretty dead.... Its the cardio that i have the issues with, I climb some of the smaller technical hills faster and some hills that guys i ride with who ride 30-40km rides can't.. i do have big strong legs and thats great, but when i get to the top of the smaller hill im dead and totally winded!.. So the cardio is something i am working on. One of the main reasons for looking to grab a trainer so i can plop down infront of a movie watch my watch and maintain a nice steady easy heart rate..
> 
> The first time i rode a real trail that first video there i actually had to turn my heart rate monitor off as it was going nuts hitting 220 and the computer did not like that.
> 
> As for the car hitting me yes, He seen me... lots of traffic coming from the other direction and got tired of waiting behind me... and I was on a uphill so did not want to stop as it would that much harder to get going again.. He tried to squeeze by but what got me was i was tight on the curb already which had a guard rail.. and he hit me with his mirror in my lower back and actually pushed me a few feet before my front handle bar spun on me and i went over.. and the guy behind him said that he had plenty of space he could have moved over 3-4 feet to go around me and still have lots of room with on coming traffic..


There are times when it is necessary to confront bullies. This is one of them. Let this man know that you know where he lives, and that he put your life and health at risk.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

The good thing is the bike is holding up.. When i bought it the bike shop did show concerns with my weight and the rims.. Seems in MTB its not uncommon to fold a rim and when your 3 times the avereage weight trying to do stuff that the avereage do the folding of rims would happen more often..

I gotta say, i have never damaged a rim.. I have fallen off the bridges a couple of times and bent the derailer a few times. 

The only thing i have damaged and damaged a couple of times is since getting the bike i have had to replaced the Seat three times.. My weight with the bouncing motion over the roots and rocks the seat rails take a beating and end up bend in a way that the seat is no longer comfortable.. but i really don't mind spending $20-30 every couple of months on a new seat.. and call it a simple investment


----------



## Acerty (Jun 18, 2012)

I must say, you my friend should be the poster child for cycling for health. I can't say enough how awesome and inspiring it is to see stories of people getting up and doing something to shed that kind of weight. I'm 6'2 at ~230 myself and can't keep to a better diet to save my life, so yeah. 

Anyway, I must second the idea of rail to trail riding. If you have a bike rack and are willing to travel I don't think you'll much better trails as far as near steady grades are concerned. Plus the scenery is usually just as good as riding single track. Keep at it and g'luck bro


----------



## progfan1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael,

I'm just echoing many here, but I salute you. If I lived near you, I'd ride with you. You are an inspiration. Keep it up and never give up! God bless you, man.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

I thank you guys for the positive comments. 

I do feel bad when i do ride with the guys i do, these would be guys i guess like many here who race weekly, and tend to 25-30K rides as a leasurly workout. Yet they jump on there bikes with me.. Do my 5Km in 45 mins some times i seems like they are riding backwards while Im going full out.. lol 

But i guess they don't mind they keep coming out with me, and hopefully one day i can return the favor and haul around the track with them!


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

You sir, are a true inspiration. Keep up the great work and keep us posted. Positive attitude and hard work will help you reach your goals.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Go easy on the trainer and it ought to be okay. don't lean back and forth too much, don't stand up, be careful getting on and off, etc. 

I am impressed and I wish you all the best.


----------



## Danielrg_usa (Feb 12, 2011)

Throw a little bit of weight training in on the days you don't ride. Low weight high reps for some muscle tone. Focuse on slow movement and weight control. Muscle burns fat! Like Beanbag said diet plays a huge role. I lost 15 lbs inless than a month just by changing the way I eat. Lots of fruits and veggies but don't forget protiens. A personal trainer told me once that if your not eating right or doing weight training with your cardio you will actually burn muscle instead of fat. Anywho, keep up the good work. Get the family involved too. It will make for great bonding time with your kids!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Sickmak90 said:


> If burning legs is a sign your heart can't keep up I should be dead. I'm really bad about grinding it out while my chest and legs are on fire. Lol.


Hehe, I know that feeling.

Thing is, running oxygen starved really cuts down on how far you're able to ride.



michael lambert said:


> My rides are not crazy, I tend to do 5-6km and am pretty dead.... Its the cardio that i have the issues with, I climb some of the smaller technical hills faster and some hills that guys i ride with who ride 30-40km rides can't.. i do have big strong legs and thats great, but when i get to the top of the smaller hill im dead and totally winded!..


Try going slower up those hills. Pick a nice, low gear and just spin up at a comfortable pace. Going slow and "easy" allows you to expand on those 5-6km and that's where your aim should be at the moment. Your cardio will improve as you add distance, so add a tiny bit of extra distance each time out and in a couple of months your cardio will allow you to ride three times the distance.

Focus solely on building up distance for the time being, even if that means climbing hills at a snails pace. Small increments in distance each time out. If you ride too fast you'll bonk out and not be able to increase the distance.

I just took a look at my ride log. When I started riding last summer I hadn't done any kind of exercising in 20 years, I was so out of shape it was hard to believe. On July 10th 2011 I was completely spent doing a 5.6km ride. By the end of August 2011, 30 rides later, I was doing 22 km rides without too much trouble. I was slow as hell, but my cardio had gone up from allowing me 5 km and 30 minutes to allowing me to do 22 km and close to two hours in the saddle. All from just going slow enough and adding a bit of distance each time out.



michael lambert said:


> So the cardio is something i am working on. One of the main reasons for looking to grab a trainer so i can plop down infront of a movie watch my watch and maintain a nice steady easy heart rate..


Good idea.


----------



## yamaharider529 (Aug 18, 2012)

Keep up the good work Michael! Loosing weight is defintely not an easy thing, I also know from experience. I was 305 lbs two years ago at the age of 20. Got made fun of my whole like through school, bunch of pricks! Decided it was time to do something too, I lost a 110 lbs in one year with dieting and running 3 miles a day. I just had surgery 3 weeks ago and rewarded myself with a tummy tuck to get rid of all the excess skin and fat. Also another thing that might help you that helped me was jump rope, running/walking, motocross, and biking. Hang in there man, your doing great, alot of people complain about losing 10 lbs, your defintely on your way and losing it the right way! :thumbsup:


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

progfan1 said:


> Michael,
> 
> I'm just echoing many here, but I salute you. If I lived near you, I'd ride with you. You are an inspiration. Keep it up and never give up! God bless you, man.


+1! And props to your LBS for getting out on the trail with you to get you started. Keep it up. Your ability, skills, and endurance will only continue to improve. Time for me to get out from in front of tis computer and get active!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations and I encourage you to stay with it. You'll drop the weight and also work up endurance over time as you get into shape.


----------



## SpAgetttt (Jul 19, 2011)

You should ride carbohydrate starved so that you have to use fats to produce energy. Avoid eating starchy foods the night before you ride. Reduce some of the glycogen stored in your muscles and liver. Consume some simple carbs right before the ride to get a small blood sugar spike to provide some energy, then as that depletes, fat metabolism will kick in.


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)

Mr Lambert, You are an inspiration.
Whomever it was that said that you belonged on a couch obviously didn't put too much thought into what they were saying. Congratulations for taking on something that most people just complain about.
Your local bike shop sounds awesome, I can't imagine some kid at Walmart offering to take you on the local rides. 
Adam


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice job!

Lots of good advice. I'll second the weight/resistance training recommendation. Start with one set--to exhaustion--of various exercises, i.e. push ups, curls, squats, dead lifts. Even if you only do a 15-minute workout, it always gets easier if you stick with it.

As for the trainer/heart rate monitor workout, I do that during the cold Chicago winters. It's super convenient and great for monitoring progress, calories burned, etc. I use the system employed by Mark Allen, 5-time Ironman World Champion, to build endurance: Target BPM = 180 - age
HRM Training Article

Training at 146 bpm (based on your age) is doable for extended periods and prevents you from overtraining. And at the right bpm, you'll be surprised at how quickly your endurance improves. Whether on the trainer or on a ride, you'll find yourself going faster/harder just to get your rate up to the target level.

It's a little tricky to get a trainer to replicate hill climbing, though. You can shift to the big ring and do intervals of intense spinning but it's just not the same (maybe others have had more success). That's where squats and lunges come in--with good form.

Keep at it! Getting started was the hard part. As your cardio and strength improve, you'll eventually be able to push harder and longer. It takes time but your patience and commitment will be rewarded.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Congratulations on the progress you've made so far.

I wouldn't worry so much about heart rate zones. Whether you're at a very slow pace or at redline, you're still burning calories. There's some argument for high-intensity intervals for weight loss because your heart is going to take some time to slow down again, after clearing your muscles. The big reason for long, steady distance (not long, slow distance) as a base training method is that it lets you get more volume than if you hit redline a lot and can't do as long a ride, or have to take more days off. So don't ignore heart rate zones either if you find them a useful way to pace yourself. Just don't worry too much if now and then you end up in a higher zone climbing a hill or something. For heart rate zones, while there are certainly formulas around that you can use to guesstimate it, if you're going to use them, you're probably better off finding out what yours actually are. A lot of cycle training books have test protocols in them. Or you can go to a training center and have someone take you through a test protocol. TBH, I haven't bothered. I don't use a HRM.

A trainer's a good idea. Cycle Ops is well-regarded and fluid trainers are about the best type going, especially when they're from a solid brand. They're built quite heavily. If anything, I'd be worried about the quick release skewer on the bike - that's how this type of trainer grasps the bike. It's about a $15 part if you bend one. So at worst, you'll find you just can't use the trainer yet. Get a fan! A big one.

I don't know how long your 3 km take you. I do most of my training with time. I'd start with working up to rides of over half an hour before worrying about intensity. You might already be there, especially with hilly singletrack. Base training is generally seen as the type of training for weight loss - another name for long, slow distance - and this is all about working up in volume. Although if you're making progress, you might be fine to stick with your current volume. It's really all about how much time you want to spend on your bike every week.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to say man I'm proud of you! Losing weight is never easy! Ignore all the idiots who put you down. We all weren't born with a super fast metabolism! The main thing is eat a diet with about 50% protein and %50 carbs and fats. Get a calorie tracking app (my fitness pal for iPhone is awesome). You can place your goal weight in and current weight and it will tell you the amount of calories to eat. As others have said weight training on off days is a great way to build muscle burn fat and increase your metabolism. Do you have an indoor pool available to you? Swimming is a great total body workout to help you shed total body fat and boost your cardio abilities. 

The main thing is don't get discouraged. The weight will come off. I just started 2 months ago with limiting caloric intake to 1700 and doing light weight training and trail biking. I'm down from 325 to 286 so far.


----------



## millargeo (Apr 29, 2012)

Great job! Let me give you a preview of the future. I'm 36, 5'10" and a little over year ago I weighed 394 pounds. I lost some weight and bought the same bike you have when I hit 310 pounds. (I recently had to throw out the stock KHS seat because I bent the rails at 270 pounds.) I'm down to 256 today, and still losing, and spent 4 hours on singletrack this weekend. When I bought the bike I hadn't ridden one in 15 years. Keep pedaling, and you'll be using that suspension fork soon, and clearing plenty of the stuff that you're walking now.

Good work. It gets easier.


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

joeinchi said:


> Nice job!
> 
> Lots of good advice. I'll second the weight/resistance training recommendation. Start with one set--to exhaustion--of various exercises, i.e. push ups, curls, squats, dead lifts. Even if you only do a 15-minute workout, it always gets easier if you stick with it.
> 
> ...


Joe any exercises you could recommend for someone who doesn't have gym or trainer access?


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

scribble79 said:


> Joe any exercises you could recommend for someone who doesn't have gym or trainer access?


Sure. A set of dumbbells (maybe the adjustable weight type) would be a worthwhile investment. They allow you to do a variety of "push and pull" exercises for the same muscle group which prevents muscular imbalance, e.g. huge biceps, small triceps But here's an idea of what a full-body workut might look like:

- Pushups
- Barbell Rows (either bending over 90 degrees at the waist with a dumbbell in each hand or with one side elevated on a bench--knee and hand--working one side at a time)

- Bicep Curls
- Tricep Extensions (lying on the floor, hold dumbbells straight up from should and then bend arms 90 degrees back towards the sides of your head and then back up)

- Squat Jumps (keep your weight on your heels, push your butt back until quads are parallel to the floor, back straight with hands clasped behind your head and shoot up and get some air. 10 is hard)
- Dumbbell Squats (same as above without the jump)
- Lunges With Barbells (again, keep the weight on your heels, don't let your knees hover past your toes, step forward, bend until your thigh is parallel to the floor and then step back)

- Deadlift (be careful that you don't try to do too much weight use proper form)

- V Ups (on your back, both legs in the air as close to vertical as possible, shoulders on the floor and then reach up to touch your toes. 20 is hard)
- Oblique Cruch (knees up and bent 90 degrees, ankles overlapping, hands behind your head--now try to touch your elbows to the opposite knee diagonally)
- Leg Downs (like a leg lift but the emphasis is to bring your legs down forcefully and then prevent them from touching the floor. Hands with palms down under your lower back/hips for support)

I would certainly recommend you check out YouTube or other training videos to ensure you're using good form. Also search "body weight training" if you don't have much room or equipment. There are lots of ways to work out at home without much equipment but make sure you always use good form to prevent injury and maximize results.

Also, mtb'ing can be a pretty rigorous sport, so the extra upper body and core strength definitely helps to limit fatigue and injury.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Can't give you any real help with your questions but just wanted to add my support! That's a lot of hard work and determination. People can be rude so I admire you for your ability to shrug it off and keep at it. You, your wife and your kids will all benefit from your decision to make the change.


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Heads up. All CycleOps trainers will be on sale at REI starting this Friday, 8/24. If you're not familiar, their fluid trainers are considered among the best (along with Kurt Kinetic products). Of course, like all quality products, it commands a premium price and is rarely offered on sale.

REI's everyday price for the CycleOps Fluid2 is $329.00 but will drop to $246.75 starting Friday ... roughly an $80 savings. Sale runs through Labor Day, 9/3.

CycleOps Fluid 2 Bike Trainer at REI.com


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

fasting has been practiced for centuries. juice fasting is fast, safe, and EASY when performed correctly. once you make it past day 3 you just coast, losing about 1 lb per day. your entire system clears out and it feels amazing.

i did a 22 day juice fast a couple summers ago and lost 20 lbs. I would've gone longer but I never really needed to lose weight in the first place, i just wanted to detox. after the fast I felt rejuvenated inside and out, and my sense of smell increased tenfold.

just something to look into.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Kudos to you Michael for doing the right thing for you and your family and don't let those naysayers get you down. F' them.
Plenty of good advice here already, all you need to do is stick with what works for you. Good luck!!


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

THanks guys, 

Someone asked about how long my 3Km takes me.. depends on what trail.. locally on our trail coulsons hill we have lots of climbs and the 3-4KM ride will take me about 30 mins, on our other trail king trils they have a 1km pretty flat loop.. and i can now do 6-8km in about 45 mins 

not looking to go crazy, but trying to get on the right path.. i do have a number of issues that have also pushed me into this direction, I am a Insulin type2 diabetic, Suffer from Gout, hypertension and Isthmic spondylolisthesis which is why i picked up biking i can do it pretty low impact but really feel the rougher trails. lol but its fun.. just dealing with the numbness that happens some times is hard.. 

As for the walmart comment, its funny my wife and i went to walmart first.. They had a nice looking full suspension bike selling for $699.. so the guy pulled it down and i told him i was worried about the build.. he said jumped on it.. so i got on it and hopped twice on the pedals and snapped the crack case splitted the bike in half... i was shocked and he claimed it was a manufacture defect.. so i laughed and said okay pull down the other one nad i will check.. lol needless to say he would not.. 

So i found the "Real" Bike shop in town and again did not want to break the bank and the bike he recommended was the one i bought and kind of felt cheated being i paid $950 for it and it seemed to have no of the cool stuff like the walmart bike did.. lol but he assured me i was buying quality components which now i can see.. so my concer was the build so he took on that was in stock but too small for me and i got on it and jumped like crazy twisted and everything no give at all.. aside from the fact i knew i would have to lock out the front fork for now.


----------



## having fun (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey mike it's me Holly!
You are awesome!
Keep on inspiring yourself to keep on going!

I still want to seek out and destroy that couch riding jerk. Totally if someone had said that to me when I was new I would have maybe given up. You are strong!

And p.s the King main trail (I think it's around 5k) used to take me over an hour for one loop.


----------



## danpluso (Aug 21, 2012)

Good job mate! I have been losing weight myself. I went from 265 to 230 in about 3 months. My favorite thing isn't dropping pants sizes or looking thinner but the increase in energy. It is crazy how much more stamina I have. Still have a ways to go before I hit my goal but so far the progress has been great 
My diet has been the biggest factor in my weight lose. I've actually been pretty bad with physical exercise lately but that should change soon once I get my new bike.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulation on getting on track to a healthier life. You're lucky you found an exercise that you enjoy - I believe this is truly key to regular exercise.

Also, good on the weight loss. Your local trails look great for someone in your situation - not too tough, but not too easy. Keep on the trails as much as you can.

I'm not too fond of riding in traffic, so I try to keep on dirt or rail trails. Riding around town does happen occasionally, but I keep to the suburban residentail roads, not any main roads.

As for group rides... I've been riding for over 5 years, but deal with a respiratory issue that will always be a problem. So I'm slow. Instead of riding alone all the time, I started posting up "Slow Guys" rides on the local mtb forum. There are lots of riders out there who can't keep up with the fast riders - no reason they should have to ride solo all the time. We've had some pretty nice rides, and I've met some good people.

Keep up the good work.

Steve Z


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

i dont know anything about the trainers, your original question. but keep up the good work, keep at it ! in time you will cut down that upper body fat. keep riding watch what you eat, and count your calories. get a plan started and shoot for the moon, dont get discouraged it takes time and motivation ! once a week i watch this video, it keeps me going ! 

i weighed in at 320 pounds last yr, this yr this morning im at 269. but i ride, i work out 5-6 days aweek and when i ride i push 10 miles road and or trail. keep at great job !


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say: Keep up the great work on it Michael, and don't let none of the asinine people out there get you down, including the idiots driving.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

first keep up the good work. As for the trainers, if you are worried about the max weight try putting some 2x4s under the bottom bracket to help the trainer support the bike.

If you want some nice trails to try come west to Burlington or Hamilton. There are several trails to try as well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

michael lambert said:


> THanks guys,
> 
> Someone asked about how long my 3Km takes me.. depends on what trail.. locally on our trail coulsons hill we have lots of climbs and the 3-4KM ride will take me about 30 mins, on our other trail king trils they have a 1km pretty flat loop.. and i can now do 6-8km in about 45 mins


For me, it's hard to do a good speed workout in less than an hour. It takes some time to warm up, and I often do them at least a few minutes' ride away from where I live.

When you get to rides of an hour, start mixing up your workouts some more. Emphasize intensity in one or two of them. Keep pushing the volume on one or two of them. Variety is good.


----------



## HelgenX (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm glad you lost that much weight on in the first 5 months! I need to lose some myself!


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

Strong work sir! I work in healthcare and have seen so many that could have done what you are doing but never did and the outcomes were never pleasant. Keep up the good work and keep the rubber-side down.


----------



## Steelfalcon (May 11, 2010)

Michael, great job on both trying to improve your health as well as starting to ride! Mountain biking is an amazing niche sport and it will enrich your life for years. I myself am an overweight rider. I weigh about 270 and really wish I could get down to 200. Three problem is I love my food, LOL. I've been riding for about 12 years now, and I still love the look on skinny riders when I pass them on the uphills and downhills... 

If i could offer you some advice, though, it would be this: my wife recently dropped about 120 lbs eating the paleo diet. Its a diet that advocates healthy unprocessed foods and heavily restricts carbs, you can google it and find out all about it. Basically, from what I understand, your body is made up of 80% nutrition and 20% exercise. Changing your nutrition has much more of an impact than the exercise you do, so a more casual approach to exercise might be easier as long as you can change your eating habits. I just recommend to enjoy your rides and try to find riding buddies to make it more fun. You'll naturally want to exercise when you have fun at it...

Good luck to you! If you're ever in Socal and you need a riding buddy msg me, no problem.


----------



## panajotov (Aug 14, 2012)

Great work, keep up, you're doing great!


----------



## TheSlowDude (Mar 22, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So long story as short as i can make it, 34 years old 5'10 and back in March i was 410 pounds!!! Due to health issues my doctor demanded i get off my lazy butt and do something about my health or he was just going to stop seeing me. Married with three kids i agreed!
> 
> ...


I was in a simlar boat to you man, same age. Remember you will burn way more calories than someone 150lbs... that always made me feel better about almost killing myself on a bike out there. I found that I had personal heart rate zones that were pretty consistant even as my fitness and weight came off. Up to 150 bpm was just annoying, 160 was seriously the worst zone for me and always made me want to stop, 170 got really easy, 180 was my sweet spot and was hard enough I couldn't sit in it very long, 190 was just past the point I thought I was going to puke, 200+ is where I started to get light headed mainly due to not having the lungs for hard riding, and anything 30 seconds or more at 210 would take an hour or two to recover from... my system just hated it.

For clothes, a friend of mine gave me a pair of "liners" that have a crotch cushion in them that were too big for him, and I wear a pair of sweatpants that I cut off at the knee over them, and a normal t-shirt. The reason I went with just normal clothes is it makes it easier for me to just walk out the door and ride for 10 minutes... if I had to suit up all the time I'd never go riding... too much hastle. I wore some 5 year old trainer Nike tennis shoes that I'd had forever and they worked perfectly. I've recently picked up some FiveTens, but that was because my Nikes were falling apart.

The first advise I ever got has been my mantra the whole time... "Just have fun". And that absolutely includes doing what needs to be done to make it easy to have fun. Just get out and spin. Dont worry about computers or gear or hitting that turn just right, just have fun, however and whereever that means to you. I'm on my way to having lost about 60 pounds so far, and last week I had to let some air out of my forks... that was a good feeling.


----------



## wade-19 (Aug 24, 2012)

Great thread. I am in the same boat. 40 years old and gained about 100 pounds with my 3 kids. Well, my wife had the kids, I got fat. This is very inspiring. I've tried the gym and work out DVDswith no success, in fact I gained 40lbs after I started working out. Definatley doing something wrong there. LOL. I think I see a bike in my future.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I don't have any really good advice for you. The only thing I can say is GREAT WORK and KEEP IT UP. For me it was 1998 when I started to use biking as method to lose weight. I only needed to lose about 40-50lbs, but all I can say is to stick with it.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

Good work Michael. Keep up the effort and you will see the difference in all other aspects of your life.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Been popping in on your thread occasionally and just wanted to say you're awesome. Inspiration isn't really a strong enough word for how much respect I have for you. Definitely keep up the great work and enjoy yourself out there.


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

Keep up the good work OP. No advice on the trainer but its good that you are doing something about your health. :thumbsup:



wade-19 said:


> Great thread. I am in the same boat. 40 years old and gained about 100 pounds with my 3 kids. Well, my wife had the kids, I got fat. This is very inspiring. I've tried the gym and work out DVDswith no success, in fact I gained 40lbs after I started working out. Definatley doing something wrong there. LOL. I think I see a bike in my future.


nutrition is a key component to getting healthy. Losing weight is great but you can be skinny and unhealthy as well. When trying to lose weight, you should definitely focus and calorie restriction and eating items that keep you full...items high in protein and fiber. If you have an Iphone a good app to keep on track is myfitnesspal. I use it constantly when I am either trying to bulk up or cut weight....making sure that I am hitting the calories I need with a balance of protein, carbs and fat.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I cant give to much advise at this point, but Im right here with you. Last winterI weighed 360lbs at 6'2" 30 yrs old. Im not doing as well as you at shedding the weight but I just got back into riding a couple months ago for the same reason, GET HEALTHY!!! So far down to 318lbs now. And thnx for being brave enough to post all this here, gave me more determination knowing though Im 1k miles away from you, Im not the only one out there thats too heavy for a bike but doesnt care cause we will be in shape and healthy soon enough, and can having fun doing it!!! THANKS MAN, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome work man. I started at 464, now I'm down to about 375 right now and still plowing away. Riding has been a blessing and a blast with my 3 boys and wife. Nutrition is the most crucial component. I'm not sure how the insurance works up there, here my insurance covers medical treatment for obesity 80%. Once I started seeing a dietician and nutritionist, and having them re-enforce everything I already knew just never applied, things really turned around. I'm huge on keto diets and carb depletion, it's just worked for me and I always get the best blood work results after a keto run. People on the trail have all been awesome down here in Texas, but some people just don't get it, and hold themselves higher for whatever reason. You're doing a great job, keep it up man.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome work. as for losing weight in your legs, and not your stomach, theres a myth that you can "spot-lose" when it comes to fat. Yes, you can tone the muscles in certain areas, but fat is different. what i mean is, your body and genetics decide where to put on and lose fat. Just like with women, some are apple shaped, and some are pear shaped. A pear shaped women cannot transform herself into a top-heavy apple, and vice versa. Men tend to hold onto fat in the middle, so keep at it. your body will eventually start burning that belly fat


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

oh, and ps. Since getting into riding 4 years ago, i have lost 35 pounds. (from my highest wieght, to lowest weight. i do fluctuate a bit though). Biking helped, but diet was a bigger factor. The great thing about biking though, is i feel it helped maintain what i already did. You can earn yourself a dessert, or undo a dessert  

Good thing biking is fun! i could never do the treadmill thing.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya same here, I grew up as a teenager riding and remembering how much I enjoyed it now. Whats gong to suck for me is when winter comes...... resistance stand for my bike maybe... lol.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Major props to the OP. If you decide to road again, check your local rules about just blocking the whole road. It's what I do on the road when cars can not safely pass. Keep riding


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

Nice job! I went from 247 to 199lbs today mostly from biking. Just keep at it.. ride until it hurts .. keep some music with you and enjoy the ride!


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

bob13bob said:


> Major props to the OP. If you decide to road again, check your local rules about just blocking the whole road. It's what I do on the road when cars can not safely pass. Keep riding


hey, was that a fat joke?


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,

Congrats on the weight loss! Awesome! I too am a 'clyde' at 270lbs (started at 320lbs in 2010) and went searching for a trainer last winter. See this thread for full details:

Do I need a better indoor trainer ?

but I was told in the thread that the cycleops is rated up to 1200lbs !

I bought the cycleops and have not had an issue with it. It has an awesome 'quick - release' system and you can literally mount and dismount your bike in 30 seconds. Handy if you like to also ride the bike outside and need numerous mount/dismounts. No complicated mounting procedure.

Keep the tires rolling - your doing great!


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Michael, good job. I too live up here in the great white north. The trainer is a great idea to keep you spinning through the winter. I also snowshoe some of the local trails, just to get outside, and keep my sanity. Might give it a try, it is just like walking, with huge feet, and you get a great low-impact workout. Keep at it buddy, keep chasing singletrack.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I like this story! Props Michael. 

Don't know if you have the trainer yet but I think that is a great idea for your wet weather spinning. I think one should hold up okay. Never know until you try it.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!

Got out today and did the biggest ride of my life so far and while it may not seem like much to most man i really really pushed to do it.. a few moments i had spaghetti legs, and on one of the bigger climbs i almost passed out from not being able to catch my breath.. but i had a freaking blast!!!!

Bike Ride Profile | 2012-09-01 near Caledon | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

chrisaz82 said:


> Nice job! I went from 247 to 199lbs today mostly from biking. Just keep at it.. ride until it hurts .. keep some music with you and enjoy the ride!


Dam dude that must of been a busy day!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> hey, was that a fat joke?


No, meant to say lane.

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisaz82 said:


> I went from 247 to 199lbs today mostly from biking.


Wow, that must have been one busy day!


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Mike keep up the good work! If you ever make a trip to Hawaii you are more than welcomed to come and ride with the crew down here.:thumbsup:


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

These are a couple of local events that really got me hooked on riding, not just MTB but would love a road bike too 

The 24hour race locally 
Home | 2012 Summer Solstice 24hr MTB Race

and then a ontario championship onroad race 
Home | Ontario Championship Race ..


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> These are a couple of local events that really got me hooked on riding, not just MTB but would love a road bike too
> 
> The 24hour race locally
> Home | 2012 Summer Solstice 24hr MTB Race
> ...


Michael,

Since you are in the (sometimes) frozen north, have you considered a fatbike? If I lived where it snowed very much, I would have a Pugsley or a Mukluk. Just a thought to get you through the winter.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Davy, 

It was a consideration as i had seen one at the local trails.. however when speaking with the owner he did say that he would not suggest it for someone in my condition locally.. as we have alot of uneven ground around here lots of downhills and climbings and he did suggest be being unfit, over weight nad lacking any cardio at all the the bikes weight and agility would hinder me and cause me frustrations and possibly would end up giving up riding.. he suggested going with a 29er and so did the hsop so thats what i ended up with


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> Davy,
> 
> It was a consideration as i had seen one at the local trails.. however when speaking with the owner he did say that he would not suggest it for someone in my condition locally.. as we have alot of uneven ground around here lots of downhills and climbings and he did suggest be being unfit, over weight nad lacking any cardio at all the the bikes weight and agility would hinder me and cause me frustrations and possibly would end up giving up riding.. he suggested going with a 29er and so did the hsop so thats what i ended up with


Well, he's a spoilsport.

Your 29er is just fine. I do think you may try a Pugs in the future. You are making progress in the cardio realm. Heck, I did a new trail this weekend, and thought I sounded like a steam engine. I don't mind lying down in the poison ivy to rest once in a while.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

yea but honesty... and it sucks and is pretty embarrassing to admit it.. i get winded just gear up for the ride ( changing shoes, pulling the bike down ect.. ) yes i know its sad!!! 

I rode recently with a friend who is larger but much better fit than i am and we rode the same trails.. at the end of the ride both our computers said we rode 10.4KM however my total ride time was 1 hour 20 mins and his was 45 mins.. same computer. I know for a fact he was riding up what he suggested where simple climbs using his big gears.. while i did the same climbs in the granny gear and needing to stop and walk often  

Im very embarassed to have let myself get to where i am physically..


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Completing a couple of races next year is a good goal. Especially the 24-hour race, especially if you do it as a part of a team. I did a 6-hour solo recently... very difficult day on a bike. Especially since the weather sucked and I blew up my drivetrain about halfway through the first lap. MTB endurance races have a really fun vibe, and they're a bit like a mullet - up front, where the fast guys are, it's all business. But there's a party at the back.

The road race, I'm a bit less enthusiastic about. It's great that they added a sportif category, but if that's people who are already about ready to buy their racing license, train with racers, etc., they'll probably chew you up and spit you out. I think centuries make good goals because a lot of people do them, with some discipline, they're highly achievable, and while some people still try to "win" century rides (not me, of course  ) the general vibe is a lot less competitive.

I think part of the growth of MTB endurance races, gran fondos on- and off-road, and century rides is that people spend hours a week for periods of years getting to the fitness levels in the faster categories, and even 5 on the road is pretty fast. A good winter and a good build cycle are enough to finish an endurance event and feel good about it. But it feels pretty crappy, although it happens to almost everybody at some point, to get dumped off the back of a shorter race. When it's a distance that most most riders exceed in their training rides, training becomes about doing that distance faster and racing becomes about beating people. Longer distances have a different attitude, and since there's no drafting off-road, you also don't have the possibility of getting dumped by the pack and pulled from the race.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> yea but honesty... and it sucks and is pretty embarrassing to admit it.. i get winded just gear up for the ride ( changing shoes, pulling the bike down ect.. ) yes i know its sad!!!
> 
> I rode recently with a friend who is larger but much better fit than i am and we rode the same trails.. at the end of the ride both our computers said we rode 10.4KM however my total ride time was 1 hour 20 mins and his was 45 mins.. same computer. I know for a fact he was riding up what he suggested where simple climbs using his big gears.. while i did the same climbs in the granny gear and needing to stop and walk often
> 
> Im very embarassed to have let myself get to where i am physically..


I wouldnt be so hard on yourself. You are taking the right steps to help boost your overall fitness.

Whenever you are having a hard time on the trails, and you have to get off and walk, dont beat yourself up about it.

Just remember this: "It doesnt matter how slow you go, you are still lapping the person on the couch!"

Best of luck with your rides


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

michael lambert said:


> I rode recently with a friend who is larger but much better fit than i am and we rode the same trails.. at the end of the ride both our computers said we rode 10.4KM however my total ride time was 1 hour 20 mins and his was 45 mins.. same computer. I know for a fact he was riding up what he suggested where simple climbs using his big gears.. while i did the same climbs in the granny gear and needing to stop and walk often


Nothing wrong with using the granny or walking, it's part of the game. Lets face it, if you can coast over the hills on the big ring without ever "grannying" or walking you need to find a more challenging route. I'm always on the lookout for new hills to replace the ones I've mastered, I can't "granny" because I ride a singlespeed but I do walk quite a bit.

Don't get discouraged because someone is faster than you, just think "Hey, I'm still new at this, let's see what's what next year". When I started riding everyone and everything was faster than me. My riding style was best described as some sort of "Tai-chi on a bike", quickly becoming a master of staying upright when almost going backwards. I kid you not, I was outrun by a butterfly, it flew in front of me on a long climb, hung with me for a bit before flying on ahead. A year later I'm still being overtaken every once in a while but not nearly as often and the butterflies gets to eat my dust! 

You can do astonishing things to your cardio and stamina by riding 3-4 times a week for 3 months, not to mention in a year. The trick is to keep it manageable by picking routes you know you can do and adding a little bit of extra each ride.



michael lambert said:


> Im very embarassed to have let myself get to where i am physically..


Be that as it may, but you're taking steps to correct that.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

michael lambert said:


> Im very embarassed to have let myself get to where i am physically..


you are awesome. don't let anyone tell you otherwise, especially yourself.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

FWIW, I love my granny gear.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

michael lambert said:


> yea but honesty... and it sucks and is pretty embarrassing to admit it.. i get winded just gear up for the ride ( changing shoes, pulling the bike down ect.. ) yes i know its sad!!!
> 
> I rode recently with a friend who is larger but much better fit than i am and we rode the same trails.. at the end of the ride both our computers said we rode 10.4KM however my total ride time was 1 hour 20 mins and his was 45 mins.. same computer. I know for a fact he was riding up what he suggested where simple climbs using his big gears.. while i did the same climbs in the granny gear and needing to stop and walk often
> 
> Im very embarassed to have let myself get to where i am physically..


Just be proud of the fact that you are out there riding! It seems like you are enjoying doing it which is just as important. No one is perfect and everyone has made some poor choices in life. I have the utmost respect for you getting out there and trying to make a change for yourself. I think it is awesome. It should be inspiration for everyone, as everyone has room for improvement in their lives.

There is no shame in using the granny gear or having to walk your bike. I have to do both frequently, the more I ride the less I find I have to do either. Keep on riding!

Keep up the good work, and update us on your progress.


----------



## gigantour (Sep 4, 2012)

I’m a rider of 12 years and i ma giving up my 2001 GT Avalanche 1.0 for a larger and better ride. I am 6'7" and I’m having trouble finding a bike in the 1100 - 1600 price range. Does anyone have any suggestions on a full suspension?


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, I guess often i just feel bad for the guys i do ride with.. I mean for them they just never know what they are going to get.. some days i can jump on and ride for 45 mins.. but then i have those days where 10 mins in im just totally spent and done.. 

I do have a trainer on order, so as our weather here starts to go south i will be on it... 

My biggest problem is trying to eat right and portioned right.. I mean when the doctor tells me to eat veggies and chicken breast... i don't think he meant 3 chicken breasts and a whole head of broccoli for myself which is what it tends to take to fill me up


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Drinking lots of water throughout the day can help surpress hunger pains. I have found that feeling hungry and actually being hungry can be a lot different at times.

Good idea on the trainer. Keeping yourself motivated whilst the weather is bad is key. It's hard to start/stop all the time than it is to keep chipping away at something.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> Thanks guys, I guess often i just feel bad for the guys i do ride with.. I mean for them they just never know what they are going to get.. some days i can jump on and ride for 45 mins.. but then i have those days where 10 mins in im just totally spent and done..
> 
> I do have a trainer on order, so as our weather here starts to go south i will be on it...
> 
> My biggest problem is trying to eat right and portioned right.. I mean when the doctor tells me to eat veggies and chicken breast... i don't think he meant 3 chicken breasts and a whole head of broccoli for myself which is what it tends to take to fill me up


The trick ( and I have difficulties doing this) is to leave the table a little hungry. I took a personal training course and they always said never jump on a new diet, work your way to it. Slowly cut down on what you eat over a period of 4 weeks, it makes things transition a little easier.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Well yet another disappointment 

One of the big issues i have been having is riding attire... I tend to wear a size 3XL Joggers and 5XL shirt.. 5XL tends to be slightly baggy on me and 4XL tends to fight snug.. So i ordered up a 4XL set of riding shorts and well they are tight but tollerable just have to use suspenders to hold them up or they roll down my butt.. lol

But i have been wearing just standard cotton Tshirts riding and well its not working out.. couple of reasons they tend not to breath so well for me, i sweat and sweat alot so they get really heavy on me and they are not form fitting so i have torn many of them catching them on branches... i actually caught my shirt on one big branch and it yanked me off the bike so i decided to spend the cash and order a jersey..

Got the Jersey, ordered a 5XL as it was listed "Cut Generously large" so figured knowing cycling jerseys are designed to fit formed.. lol So figured the "Generously Large Cut" would make it fit with some comfort..

Got it today.. and no such luck!!! Can't move in it  This one is made by Falconi? So i just ordered up a Aerotech Designs 6XL jersey hoping for better results, and hoping its not a waste of another $80 bucks.. Iguess not a waste i will fit into it one day


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Doesn't look 'too' bad. Have you tried sitting on your bike with it on? If it doesn't cut in under your arms, it might be ok. Good to see that you're sticking at it though. Ride strong!


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Yea i wore it tonight, and went and did a couple of laps around the house.. we have a hydro field in the back yard with a paved path that goes up a decent hill.. i try and ride that every night at least once.. usually by the time i get to the top of the hill my heart rate monitor is going crazy saying its my rate is 180+ so i know I'm working it too hard. But as soon as i grab the bars and try to ride the jersey pulls right up on me and my lower rolls pop out.. lol


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I think it may not be so much of a shirt size issue than a length issue. The shirt should be form fitting to help wick the sweat away. If you go too big, then you start to feel like you are wearing a tent.
Hopefully the new shirt is a little longer for you. The downside of ordering stuff off the internet. Sometimes you win, sometimes you loose. I have the same problem with helmet size.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you tried other moisture wicking shirts or just cycling shirts. I would go to a store that sells football equipment or similar sports and try other shirts that might fit better then cycling shirts. I tend to stay with under armour loose fit and find it is comfortable.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

yea i have checked a few places and most of them only have up to a 3XL  Kind of wanted the cycling jersey as it has the pockets, and my cycling shorts are to tight to keep anything in the pockets.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

michael lambert said:


> . I know for a fact he was riding up what he suggested where simple climbs using his big gears.. while i did the same climbs in the granny gear and needing to stop and walk often
> 
> Im very embarassed to have let myself get to where i am physically..


Don't hate on yourself. Being big does not make you a bad person.

And don't hate on walking and granny gears! Very few people are born able to grind up any incline without practicing and working at it. (at least that's what I tell myself when I'm walking...)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Bib shorts stay in place much better.

If you don't need the pockets in a cycling jersey, you can substitute running tops, general workout tops, etc.

And, don't worry about holding up your friends. If they don't want to ride with you, they just won't tell you.  Seriously, it drives me nuts when I ask one of my friends to go riding with me and he or she freaks out about holding me up, not being able to handle the trails, whatever. I want to (and sometimes do) say that when I want to set a PR or do a high-effort workout, I just don't tell anyone else I'm going.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Yea i have been looking at Bib shorts.. lol But my butt and spandex don't really look very appealing.. lol 

But i did order the 6XL jersey and if it fits better then i will look into the bib shorts as i do use the pockets on the shorts that the jersey will replace.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

IMO, road shorts are better liners than the liners that MTB shorts come with.

If you don't want to show off your butt, put some shell shorts on over the bib shorts. Actually a good way to get double-duty out of the shells for MTB shorts you already have. It's not so gross to re-wear the shell if you're not re-wearing the liner.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

michael lambert said:


> Yea i have been looking at Bib shorts.. lol But my butt and spandex don't really look very appealing.. lol
> 
> But i did order the 6XL jersey and if it fits better then i will look into the bib shorts as i do use the pockets on the shorts that the jersey will replace.


I don't look at my own bum when riding.

If people want to wheel suck then it is up them not to look at my bum.

What ever you do white lycra shorts a BIG No No 

+1 to shell shorts over the top


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Don't get discouraged because someone is faster than you, ...
> 
> You can do astonishing things to your cardio and stamina by riding 3-4 times a week for 3 months, not to mention in a year. ...


Just remember their will ALWAYS be someone faster than you. You can be slow or fast and there will still be someone faster. Since you are on Strava my suggestion is to find a few local trails and ride them often. Same trails and record all the rides. Set-up some segments on these trails that make sense to you if they don't have them and then just compare your rides each time out. What you will find in that your times will constantly be improving as both your technical skills improve and your fitness level improves. It wil be nice to see "PR" on these rides all the time. At least for me it is a nice way to track my own improvements.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> .I rode recently with a friend who is larger but much better fit than i am and we rode the same trails.. at the end of the ride both our computers said we rode 10.4KM however my total ride time was 1 hour 20 mins and his was 45 mins.. same computer. I know for a fact he was riding up what he suggested where simple climbs using his big gears.. while i did the same climbs in the granny gear and needing to stop and walk often
> 
> Im very embarassed to have let myself get to where i am physically..


Well I will say that embarassment can be a good motivation. I will let you decide if that works in your case.

As for using granny gear.... No shame in using that. Alot of good riders use it and use it often. Smart riders know when using granny is the best. Also one thing to consider is that you have much bigger challenge than most of us here. What I mean is that for I would guess most us her putting on an addtional 100 to 200lbs on our bodies and then going for bike ride would kill most of us. Nothing to do with fitness level just the shear weight. Back years ago before I lost 50lbs I though I was in ok shape, but any physical activity was hard after 10 minutes. I started biking and lost 50lbs and obviously was more active. Then one day I did backpack trip with a 50lbs pack. Man they slowed me down big time compared to a light daypack. Then I realize that I had been carrying that pack around 24/7 for years. No wonder I had such a hard time and got tired so fast. Even being in better shape just carrying the weight is alot extra work.

So don't get discouraged at all. Just keep at it. Every ride you can burn more calories and that does two things. 1) removes weight and 2) improves fitness. The more you ride the stronger you will get. It will take time and just stick with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

michael lambert said:


> Thanks guys, I guess often i just feel bad for the guys i do ride with.. I mean for them they just never know what they are going to get.. some days i can jump on and ride for 45 mins.. but then i have those days where 10 mins in im just totally spent and done..


The guys you ride with do so because they like riding with you, so stop worrying about that. If they don't like riding with you, but still does, they are not too bright and deserves the pain.. 

As for riding 45 minutes some days and 10 minutes on others, your strength and cardio doesn't really change like that. We all have bad days once in a while, but if you're training within your capabilities the good and bad days are mainly psychological not physical.

I don't know your training schedule. Maybe you're one of those guys that ride 3 miles one day, 5 miles next time out, then 2 miles, then 11 miles, then 7 miles all depending on how much energy you have on a current day? I strongly encourage you to get into a steady rhythm, if you can ride 5 miles today, ride 5.2 miles next time, then 5.3 miles and so on, keeping your distances pretty steady while adding a little bit each ride. For the same reason it's good to have a favorite training track so you don't do 5 miles of easy, semi-flat terrain one day and 5.2 miles of stupidly hard climbing the next day. Try to get into a groove, sticking to terrain and distances you know you can handle, gradually adding extra distance or an extra climb from time to time.

Once you have that rhythm, that groove, you KNOW you can do 7 miles and 60 minutes of riding pretty consistently. You'll still have off days once in a while, but your body doesn't just deteriorate from one day to the next, so the heavy legs are mostly mental. My usual trick on off days are postponing the decision to turn around and head back, "man, it's tough today, when I get to the foot of the next hill I decide whether to go on or turn back." then at the foot of the next hill I tell myself "This hill isn't too bad, I'll climb to the top and decide whether to turn back or not once I get there" and so on.. Sometimes I do that for the entire ride, constantly convincing myself to do another half mile before heading back.

On other off days I just declare my ride for "sightseeing, not training". I make it a point to go slow and enjoy the scenery, skipping some of the harder climbs, taking detours and stuff like that, trying to ride my usual amount of time even if I don't ride my usual training route and at my usual intensity.

The key to all this is slowly building up a distance you feel comfortable with, one that you KNOW you can do, and take it from there. Consistency, rhythm, day after day.



michael lambert said:


> My biggest problem is trying to eat right and portioned right.. I mean when the doctor tells me to eat veggies and chicken breast... i don't think he meant 3 chicken breasts and a whole head of broccoli for myself which is what it tends to take to fill me up


You're not alone. I LOVE food and struggle to eat the right stuff and keep my portions reasonable. It helps me to think in training wasted, as in "If I eat that second portion I've effectively cancelled out the ride I did today", "If I eat that cake the ride I did today and the ride I did yesterday meant nothing". Not quite true because if I hadn't done the ride I would be up in calories, but it helps me to think that way, helps me stay off the cake as I hate having to pedal just to remain at status quo.



michael lambert said:


> Yea i wore it tonight, and went and did a couple of laps around the house.. we have a hydro field in the back yard with a paved path that goes up a decent hill.. i try and ride that every night at least once.. usually by the time i get to the top of the hill my heart rate monitor is going crazy saying its my rate is 180+ so i know I'm working it too hard. But as soon as i grab the bars and try to ride the jersey pulls right up on me and my lower rolls pop out.. lol


If your pulse is too high you're going too fast. It's pure physics, the faster you move an object up a hill the more energy you spent, so if your pulse goes through the roof you're riding too fast. Try experimenting with how slow you need to go to make it up the hill without going over 160 in heart rate. Sounds silly to slow down and you might have to slow to almost a crawl, but once you master how to keep your heart rate below 160 you'll be able to ride for much longer time and much longer distance than if you let your heart rate skyrocket. Nothing wrong with "revving the engine" once in a while and go above 160 for short periods, but practice how to ride up hills while keeping your pulse below 160 in order to ride longer.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^^ Good advice. You have to push yourself a little every day to gain stamina and strength. At the same time you also need to rest well and try to get 8 hours of Zzz time at night. This also helps your metabolism. Eating right may mean eating 4-6 times a day and eating smaller portions. Divide what you allow yourself to eat during the day and divide it in 4-6 portions. This allows your body to digest the food better and keep those hunger pangs away. Just look at bodybuilders who spread out their meals as well. 
YMMV


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you like spicy food? If so, eat a lot if it. The capsaicin helps to boost your metabolism. I'm not sure how much but every little bit counts, right?

Edit: here is a link to some medical research regarding the subject.


----------



## Goran13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey Michael,

I've been a long time reader of this forum and I just read this whole thread and decided to finally post. 
First off, I want to congratualte you on your accomplishments so far. You've done very well and I hope you continue to work hard. 
Someone said earlier in the tread "just have fun", I agree with that. Everything else will come in time, just make sure you're having fun while youre doing it. 

Secondly, I am very impressed with the support on this forum. There are some awesome people here. Way to go guys and gals.

PS. If you ever find your self in the Durham Forest area, don't hesitate to drop me a PM.

Cheers.


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

Great job Michael :thumbsup:, and ballsy to put it out there like you did! Don't get discouraged if you don't get huge results right away, but you're on the right path! I'm sorry your having trouble finding comfortable clothes to bike in, but at the rate you going, you'll be buying smaller clothes frequently. I did notice you said " 4 chicken breasts and a whole head of broccoli" maybe one chicken breast but fill up on broccoli, or whatever vegetable you like. If you like to feel full, you can still eat plenty of veggies, they are low calorie obviously healthy. Just avoid the ones with cheese, butter, etc. Once you get used to a healthy diet, the greasy stuff will seem gross to you. MTB is a great way to burn calories, its fun and distracting.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

michael congrats on your progress man. Keep at it and you'll be shredding the trails in no time! 

As for your being winded, I used to smoke so my lungs are shot and I feel it early on during every single ride. I never really fully recover till the end of the ride. I've gotten a road bike now also to help with my cardio. Maybe you could go that route eventually? Not as much fun as mountain biking to be sure, but from what I've heard it does wonders for your riding. I can see now how that's the case. Beyond cardio they will help your leg muscles develop. Of course the big chainring on a road bike is huge! Even when it's spun up you still feel every pedal stroke. At least I do. Anyway, they are also good if your pressed for time. I can take a quick 30 minute spin and still get several miles in. It will have a nice home on my trainer come winter time.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks guys, 

Diet is another big issue, not sure if i disclosed it or not but i am a type 1.5 diabetic.. started as a type two for years and after years of ignoring it ect.. my pancreas finally started to just shut down  So i have been insulin dependent now for the last 2 years and anyone who knows about insulin knows that all it does is quickly converts the glucose from my food into stored fats  so its hard to eat for fuel for riding with out totally messing up my sugar levels. 

then i suffer from high uric acids ( Gout ) so i eat or drink something wrong and have a acute attack i can't walk for days! So what sucks is the Foods good for gout low in purines which cause the uric acids are BAD for diabetes.. and the stuff good for diabetes ( Greens ) are BAD for gout... 

4 years ago after having our daughter, my life got way out of control.. suffered some tried some dumb things and thankfully i failed! And i still get dealt some really crappy hands but i refuse to give up ..


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Living is the hardest thing you will ever do. Taking any step, no matter how small towards improving your overall well-being is a massive achievement in itself.

Anyone can throw in the towel and call it quits, but it takes sheer determination to push through all the BS and work hard towards what you want to achieve.

Starting anything new is hard, especially if it is exercise related. You mind will try and fight you, but your body will thank you in the long run. Stick with it.

Sit down and try and hash out a good balanced diet that works for your diabetes and gout. Diabetes first, gout second. I am sure there is plenty of information online about how to deal with these whilst also trying to keep fit. If you cant find what you are looking for, then maybe go and see a GP? I am sure they could help point you in the right direction so you dont end up doing more harm than good.

In the meantime drink plenty of H20. Grab a bottle with a measurement on the side, and fight yourself to drink it.

For example: Drink down to the second line before putting the bottle down. Drink down to the 4th before you do something else, and then so on and so forth.

I never really used to like drinking water, because it didnt really taste nice at the time. Now I am drinking HEAPS because how it makes me feel refreshed. Something that softdrink/coffee/tea could never do, I just thought that it did.

The first thing you should grab from the fridge in the morning is your water bottle. Drink the entire thing before you even consider drinking anything else. Take it everywhere with you, it will be your new best friend.


----------



## thetazzbot (Sep 5, 2012)

+1 on the good job here Michael

There are tons of riders that have never suffered the same issues so they cannot really know where you're coming from. I too am overweight, have lost 40 pounds (40 more to go) thanks to my trek hybrid, 50 miles a week, and a diet that would make a vegetarian give up his veggies. It's not exercise alone dude, so don't lose focus of cutting out the crappy food. 

On the trainer, I would just keep on the bike. Someone once told me "when exercise becomes convenient, we tend to not do it." Examples would be all those home gyms and bowflexes that are collecting dust in the garage, or sadly those bikes that hang from the rafters all year long.

Cheers and keep on riding. The more you think about riding, the more you will want to ride and will find time to do it.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> Diet is another big issue, not sure if i disclosed it or not but i am a type 1.5 diabetic.. started as a type two for years and after years of ignoring it ect.. my pancreas finally started to just shut down  So i have been insulin dependent now for the last 2 years and anyone who knows about insulin knows that all it does is quickly converts the glucose from my food into stored fats  so its hard to eat for fuel for riding with out totally messing up my sugar levels.
> 
> ...


Michael, 
That really stinks. It horrbile how one thing makes it works for another. I am going to give one piece of advice. You can choose to follow it or not as fully understand that just because you see something on the internet that some guy posts it does not mean it is true. Anyway here it goes.

Juice. - Vegtable juice you make in jucier machine. I drink one every morning instead of coffee. It is mix of Kale, Spinach, Brocolli, Cucumber, carrots and an apple.

A little background on me. I am 38 years old and 5'7" 155lbs. My wife is 36 years old and was diagnose with Breast Cancer 2 years ago. She is cancer free now, but does not want it to comeback. So last year she started looking into way so reduc cancer risk. One thing she came up with was Juicing.

Now I have NEVER been much of veggy guy. I used to compain if I did not get some slab of meat with dinner. Greens... Yuck. However she started talking about it and at the time I needed to lose 15-20lbs as I had gained weight during my wifes treatments. ( I get stressed and I eat). Anway I did two things.

1) I watched Docmentary Movie. "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" (It is on netflix streaming) It was about a guy named Joe Cross from Austraila. He had gotten fat and was on a host of medications for some wierd immune disease. Anway he decied to eat nothing, but juice for 30 days. Sounds radical and it was. However the results were interesting to watch as well as what happend to truck driver (est 400lbs and suffering medical aliments) he met in the USA. Lets just say life changing for both these men. Now I don't do juice fast and I am not saying it right for eveyone, but I did decide to add more vegtables to my diet and reduce my meat and processed food intake. 
2) I started drinking juice everyday and found myself with more energy for my rides. I believe the nutirents I am getting through the veggies are making my body stronger and heathier. I lost the 20lbs I needed to lose and got in the best shape of my life. I still eat meat, but also take care consume more fruits and veggies as well as the juice every morning.

So in your case... Well I don't know what will happen, but it probalby can help as most Americans at least don't enough veggies in their diets and can be low in the nutrients they provide.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

thetazzbot said:


> On the trainer, I would just keep on the bike. Someone once told me "when exercise becomes convenient, we tend to not do it."


I disagree. For me exercise needs to be convient and ROUTINE. Have a bike trainer, but I found that when using my old MTB on it I cycle out the top gear and can't get enough resistance to give me any work out at all. I think it is due to shorter gears on the mtb vs a road bike.

However I still need to convient way to exercise or I won't do it. So everyday afterwork and before I get home I try to hit the gym and do 45 min on the stationary bikes there. 45 minutues at near maximum output. For me that us 92-98 RPM cadence, 160-175 bpm heartrate and depending which bike I am on, (each one is a little different) 200-250 watts and 15.5 to 17 miles. Then after this I head home. I simply cannot walk in the door at home and then leave again on the bike. My 6 year old would have a fit. Plus in Arizona at 4pm it is 100 to 115 from May through September and too hot to ride. My actual trail riding occurs early 5am to 8:30am on the weekends. Point is everyone is different on how they need to get their exercise done and you will need to find a way during your winter months.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

JoePAz said:


> I disagree. For me exercise needs to be convient and ROUTINE. Have a bike trainer, but I found that when using my old MTB on it I cycle out the top gear and can't get enough resistance to give me any work out at all. I think it is due to shorter gears on the mtb vs a road bike.
> 
> However I still need to convient way to exercise or I won't do it. So everyday afterwork and before I get home I try to hit the gym and do 45 min on the stationary bikes there. 45 minutues at near maximum output. For me that us 92-98 RPM cadence, 160-175 bpm heartrate and depending which bike I am on, (each one is a little different) 200-250 watts and 15.5 to 17 miles. Then after this I head home. I simply cannot walk in the door at home and then leave again on the bike. My 6 year old would have a fit. Plus in Arizona at 4pm it is 100 to 115 from May through September and too hot to ride. My actual trail riding occurs early 5am to 8:30am on the weekends. Point is everyone is different on how they need to get their exercise done and you will need to find a way during your winter months.


+1 exercise needs t be fun and convenient. If it is not, at least I find hard to find the energy to exercise.


----------



## thetazzbot (Sep 5, 2012)

JoePAz said:


> I disagree. For me exercise needs to be convient and ROUTINE. Have a bike trainer, but I found that when using my old MTB on it I cycle out the top gear and can't get enough resistance to give me any work out at all. I think it is due to shorter gears on the mtb vs a road bike.
> 
> However I still need to convient way to exercise or I won't do it. So everyday afterwork and before I get home I try to hit the gym and do 45 min on the stationary bikes there. 45 minutues at near maximum output. For me that us 92-98 RPM cadence, 160-175 bpm heartrate and depending which bike I am on, (each one is a little different) 200-250 watts and 15.5 to 17 miles. Then after this I head home. I simply cannot walk in the door at home and then leave again on the bike. My 6 year old would have a fit. Plus in Arizona at 4pm it is 100 to 115 from May through September and too hot to ride. My actual trail riding occurs early 5am to 8:30am on the weekends. Point is everyone is different on how they need to get their exercise done and you will need to find a way during your winter months.


for me it was a matter of finding something i really really like to do (biking) vs something I really really don't like to do: "exercise"

but i can see the benefit of a trainer especially on bad weather days.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

thetazzbot said:


> for me it was a matter of finding something i really really like to do (biking) vs something I really really don't like to do: "exercise"


Same here, I started out with a decent in-door rowing machine and rowed it for a year, boring stuff but had to be done. Then last year I bought a mtb with the idea that I could pick that over the rower on sunny days, still just "has to do it!"-exercise.. To my pleasant surprise I totally fell in love with mtb'ing, no way in hell I was going back to the boring rower when I could have so much fun on a bike. Exercising is just a million times easier when you have fun doing it.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

thetazzbot said:


> for me it was a matter of finding something i really really like to do (biking) vs something I really really don't like to do: "exercise"
> 
> but i can see the benefit of a trainer especially on bad weather days.


Winter too for some of us. I tried riding in the snow a few times last winter. Didn't care for it. The speed I was used to and the reason I love mtb so much, just wasn't there. This is where the trainer came in! Boring as hell so I didn't use it last winter. I learned my lesson this past spring. Starting from scratch really sucks. So this year I plan to use the trainer at least every other day. So when spring hits I can have fun from the beginning instead of dying for the first few rides.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

thetazzbot said:


> for me it was a matter of finding something i really really like to do (biking) vs something I really really don't like to do: "exercise"
> 
> but i can see the benefit of a trainer especially on bad weather days.


Yes I had that same issue, but I consider my gym training as preparation for hitting the trails on weekends. So the more time and effort I put in at gym during the week the better I will ride on weekends when it really counts. Also that is why I ride only 45 min at the gym. I can't take much more or I will get really really bored. My weekend trail rides are at minimum 90 minutes and most turn into 2 to 3 hour rides. My last ride was 15.2 miles and 2 hours with maybe 2-3 minutes of "rest" time. I wanted to ride more, but I had things to do that day and so really needed to stop. Heck I would be happy to ride 4-5 hours if I could but riding in the desert summer means I have to start at 5 or 6 and finish before it gets too hot. That leaves me with only about a 3 to 3.5 hr window to ride. This fall when it cools down I will by trying some longer rides.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Yup living up here when we are dealing with -20 degree weather, poorly plowed roads at best and a thin layer of slush and ice on everything much of the time.. my bike would never get used.. with out a trainer.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Eric Z said:


> Keep at it, man! Screw those guys who made those comments at the trail- they obviously weren't hugged enough by their moms.
> 
> I know nothing about trainers but just wanted to stress it's as important on what you put into your body as it is the activity you do. I'm sure you already know that with the success you've already have getting in better shape.
> 
> ...


Yes, wtf is wrong with some people....you are trying and succeeding in losing weight and getting back in shape...good for you! :thumbsup: And as others have stated it's also very important what, when, and how much food you put in your stomach. The whole fitness and weight loss regimen takes time and if you say that you can't...then you won't. Just do and talk/ride with those who are positive inluences on your life. 



AndrwSwitch said:


> Bib shorts stay in place much better.
> 
> If you don't need the pockets in a cycling jersey, you can substitute running tops, general workout tops, etc.
> 
> And, don't worry about holding up your friends. If they don't want to ride with you, they just won't tell you.  Seriously, it drives me nuts when I ask one of my friends to go riding with me and he or she freaks out about holding me up, not being able to handle the trails, whatever. I want to (and sometimes do) say that when I want to set a PR or do a high-effort workout, I just don't tell anyone else I'm going.


Yes.



AndrwSwitch said:


> IMO, road shorts are better liners than the liners that MTB shorts come with.
> 
> If you don't want to show off your butt, put some shell shorts on over the bib shorts. Actually a good way to get double-duty out of the shells for MTB shorts you already have. It's not so gross to re-wear the shell if you're not re-wearing the liner.


Exactly what I ahve found! My roadie buddie turned me on to bibs and that is all I buy now...even bought road bike for winter night riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

When I was a teenager and pissed off as a general state of being, I found it pretty easy to go to the gym.

When I was in college and had something I was training seriously for, I found it pretty easy to go to the gym.

Now I'm not such an angry person and mountain biking and bike racing are things I do because I enjoy them - I have no desire or expectation for a paying career. It's become a lot harder for me to be regular about going to the gym.

I need workouts to be a lot more closely aligned with something I do for fun in order to stay motivated and consistent. Although I can be pretty good about spin classes in the winter when I'm doing them with my teammates.


----------



## casey97 (Sep 8, 2012)

Last year I weighed 414 and I am 6'2". I lost a little here and there, but decided to get serious this summer. I started an eating plan (Medifast to answer future questions, but any plan you stick to will work). I weigh every Wednesday, and this week I weighed 323. About to by a bike and add some additional activity to my weight loss.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

casey97 said:


> Last year I weighed 414 and I am 6'2". I lost a little here and there, but decided to get serious this summer. I started an eating plan (Medifast to answer future questions, but any plan you stick to will work). I weigh every Wednesday, and this week I weighed 323. About to by a bike and add some additional activity to my weight loss.


Nicely done, that's quite a loss.

I'm not sure I could do a diet like that. The trouble with radically changing eating habits is that it's tough to maintain in the long run. I haven't really changed my diet except cutting down on portion size and cutting out some of the unhealthy stuff. Something heavily based on salads and veggies will probably help me lose weight faster, but I know I'll go out of my mind with boredom if I do that and I won't be able to commit to it in the long run. I like steaks, pasta and icecream, I just eat less of it and ride more. Riding a mtb is fun and I don't mind keep doing that for the rest of my life. Letting go of the steaks and switching to veggies will bore me to death and I know I can't stick with it long term.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

casey97 said:


> Last year I weighed 414 and I am 6'2". I lost a little here and there, but decided to get serious this summer. I started an eating plan (Medifast to answer future questions, but any plan you stick to will work). I weigh every Wednesday, and this week I weighed 323. About to by a bike and add some additional activity to my weight loss.


Awesome weight-loss!! I am sure you knew it was life or death at some point.
I have a family friend who refuses to do anything and I see him being carted out of his house with a forklift one of these days. He has pretty much given up and so has his wife, His food addiction is killing him.:sad: 
Keep up the good work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## natzx7 (May 30, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian, 5'8 150. I've been eating this way for about 5 years. It's just as easy to be overweight as a vegetarian ( carbs, carbs and more carbs) but if you go to a lean diet, cut out the processed foods in every way for a while, detox, you will see the weight disappear, fast. It's really that simple. I know that it's hard to get away from the comfort foods, but once you eat properly the bad stuff will seem gross to you. I spend as much time in the gym as I can, but it has morphed from working out for muscle to working out for MTB efficiency. I realized in my late 30s that I was gaining weight as my metabolic rate had somehow changed, and decided I was going to kick 40 a new one. I'm 42, in the best shape of my life. Michael, you're headed in the right direction IMO!! Mountain biking is the best exercise out there, I get really bored in the gym. Every weekend I ride my bike until I give out physically. I don't realize that until I'm totally gassed, because it's so much f*^%$^g fun. Rooting for you man.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Brenok (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck, dudes. I took up this sport as a means to get fit while I lose weight, too. Current weight is 223 lbs. (highest weight was 260), and I have about 50 lbs. to go.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Very cool read mike. 

I have a buddy similar to yours. I also race mx one of my close buddies is knocking on 350 maybe more. He races to and is fast! People will make remarks about him on the starting gate before he starts. I just sit back and watch. Usually he kicks ass and has great style in the air. People just can't believe it. 

The way he unloads his bike is also crazy. The guy will literally pick the whole thing up and lift it over the side of his bed. It's a 450f so its around 220 wet.

You keep it up! Great story! Just because your big doesn't mean you can't ride and ride well. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*excellent advice....*

keep the heart rate low so that you feel like you can ride at least 2-3 hours at that pace, but sweating...

also, i would say - 75% at least - is your diet.... 25% is exercise...

watch what you eat, and in general - eat less. lots of info on the internet. drink more liquids (no alcohol).

and most importantly - keep at it. only perseverance will yield results...



beanbag said:


> The higher the heart rate, the more the body burns carbs instead of fat.
> I would suggest longer, slower rides for fat burning, and an occasional sprint for strength and fitness.
> 
> Back when I was losing weight, it seemed that diet made the biggest difference, and exercise not so much.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Yea my biggest problem living around here is everything is hills.. lol And even the simplist hills are hard..


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

**** Health Update****

so had my 3 month followup, I see my Doctor monthly for little followups, support and suggestions.. however every 3 months we do a blood work up and physical ( Great thing of great health care in Ontario Canada). 

However he had some grave concerns with my workup.. I am showing serious signs of "adiposis cardiaca" ( Fatty Heart ) so when he got those results he sent me for a ECG and we are showing "Pericardial effusion" ( Water around the heart). He did say that while it is serious its nothing to panic about yet but i am showing issues developing.. So i am on a new diuretic has told me i have to really put my head into a diet he wants me to drop red meats and shellfish and eat only lean meat ( Chicken breast, White fish.. ect ) and cut out white carbs, and going for another ECG and blood work in 30 days. 

He did show concerns wtih the fact that i do MTB... not so much that i MTB.. but that i tend to push harder than i should.. Not uncommon for my heart rate to exceed 220 on a tougher climb... 

He basicly said i can ride at a rate that does not cause a sweat... lol I told him i sweat just looking at my bike.. So not sure what i will do now, as i have being use MTB as my way of dealing with weight and stress over the last several months.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*hey, where did you find serious hills in*

Ontario , Canada.... I've been looking for them for the last 15 years... 

kidding aside - do what your doc says... i don't think you need a better incentive to drop weight now...

discipline and determination - that will take you a long way....

discipline.... and... determination....



michael lambert said:


> **** Health Update****
> 
> so had my 3 month followup, I see my Doctor monthly for little followups, support and suggestions.. however every 3 months we do a blood work up and physical ( Great thing of great health care in Ontario Canada).
> 
> ...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

At the risk of getting flamed by a bunch of ****-wads, have you considered a vegan/vegetarian diet? With an emphasis on organic plants and whole grains? Don't worry if you don't like tofu/tempeh, I think that **** sucks a bag o' dicks too. Too processed and too much soy. My goal in food purchasing is the least amount of ingredients, the better. Bonus if it's organic; at least, that's how I do when I have funds to do it. Dry goods at Whole Foods are stupid cheap. Quinoa is awesome. If you check out the Nutrition/Hydration forum there's a Vegan/Vegetarian Passion thread with lots of good info and a bunch of unnecessary flaming from ******-nozzles. But a lot of good recourses none the less.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Get a heart rate monitor and keep a close eye on it. Even if you are doing small rides with a stop to drop the HR, it is still exercise. You just need to learn to not rush into it, and instead ease your body into it. On the plus side, it means you will do exercise for longer due to the small stops every now and then.

The HR monitor only has to be a cheap one that is easy to read. No need to over complicate it for what you need it for.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

monzie said:


> At the risk of getting flamed by a bunch of ****-wads, have you considered a vegan/vegetarian diet? With an emphasis on organic plants and whole grains? Don't worry if you don't like tofu/tempeh, I think that **** sucks a bag o' dicks too. Too processed and too much soy. My goal in food purchasing is the least amount of ingredients, the better. Bonus if it's organic; at least, that's how I do when I have funds to do it. Dry goods at Whole Foods are stupid cheap. Quinoa is awesome. If you check out the Nutrition/Hydration forum there's a Vegan/Vegetarian Passion thread with lots of good info and a bunch of unnecessary flaming from ******-nozzles. But a lot of good recourses none the less.


I have considered it, or atleast a variation of it.. I would like to keep grain fed chicken and white fish in my diet.. But i am planning on cutting simple carbs from the my diet completely.. And looking to stick with a veggie/ bean diet to the best i can.

One issue i have is the Gout, and alot of what would be in a vegetarian diet would irritate it


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*don't know about organic*

Little evidence of health benefits from organic foods, Stanford study finds - Office of Communications & Public Affairs - Stanford University School of Medicine

but veggies, dropping red meat, bread, eliminating sweet tooth etc - are all good practices... diet is more than 75% of success in dropping and/or maintaining a healthy body weight...

i don't know if becoming a vegetarian or even a vegan is the answer... i believe, based on my personal experience as well, is that moderation is the key to living healthy...

stay away from genetically altered food at any cost as well...



monzie said:


> At the risk of getting flamed by a bunch of ****-wads, have you considered a vegan/vegetarian diet? With an emphasis on organic plants and whole grains? Don't worry if you don't like tofu/tempeh, I think that **** sucks a bag o' dicks too. Too processed and too much soy. My goal in food purchasing is the least amount of ingredients, the better. Bonus if it's organic; at least, that's how I do when I have funds to do it. Dry goods at Whole Foods are stupid cheap. Quinoa is awesome. If you check out the Nutrition/Hydration forum there's a Vegan/Vegetarian Passion thread with lots of good info and a bunch of unnecessary flaming from ******-nozzles. But a lot of good recourses none the less.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree moderation, and correct foods are my issue.. and ofcourse finding something that will give me that FULL feeling.. 

For example tonight, i made steamed cabbage with carrots and watercrest with chicken breast, and did potatoes for the kids and wife.. 

However i could not leave the table feeling full with out eating almost 1/2 a head of cabbage and two chicken breasts.. which would have been two portions.. 

My other major issue is seasoning.. I know i use too much salt and sodium high spices  and really need to learn to back off that too.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not advocating organic as healthier. The nutrient content doesn't suddenly increase because there's no toxins on the food, I'm not an idiot and understand this; it's just a better way to produce your produce. Less impactful and better for the water you drink, the animals and plants in your area and your ecosystem as a whole. Sheesh. 

Ah, I forgot about the gout. Find what works best for you and do it to the fullest. I'm pulling for ya and you definitely inspire me to ride more. Thanks for the stoke.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*no need to be defensive..*



monzie said:


> I'm not advocating organic as healthier. The nutrient content doesn't suddenly increase because there's no toxins on the food, I'm not an idiot and understand this; it's just a better way to produce your produce. Less impactful and better for the water you drink, the animals and plants in your area and your ecosystem as a whole. Sheesh.
> .


my wife spends ton of money buying organic foods. 

but i am a technical person and just can't go for the hype... right now, most of the organic foods are pure marketing hype... but i like the idea. when it is properly regulated - it may work...

let's not derail the thread... it is about OP and his problem, not about the organic foods....

i am sorry if i said something that upset you - it was not my intention... :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

michael lambert said:


> I agree moderation, and correct foods are my issue.. and ofcourse finding something that will give me that FULL feeling..
> 
> For example tonight, i made steamed cabbage with carrots and watercrest with chicken breast, and did potatoes for the kids and wife..
> 
> ...


A couple things you can do here.

First, try eating more slowly. There's a bit of a delay between food getting to your stomach and when you feel full.

Second, pre-plan your portion sizes, and don't cook more than that. You don't necessarily need to go straight to your planned dieting portion size. Actually, it's probably a bad idea. Figure out how many calories you consume in a day, and then reduce that number by just a little bit. Like 100 calories. If you don't start losing weight in a week or so, knock off another 100 calories. If you are losing weight, be happy, and don't monkey with your portions until you plateau. If counting calories as such is too anal for you, there are alternatives. A friend of mine does Weight Watchers and finds their points system easier, for example.

I realize you're cooking for more than one person, which could make the portioning a bit harder. Supposedly, serving in the kitchen, so the food's not sitting in front of you on the table, is helpful. Since I almost always only cook for me, it's not something I've had to deal with, although it's probably a little easier for me to stop when I'm at a buffet than when I'm at a restaurant that serves family style and there's still food on the table.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Drink LOTS of water whilst you are eating your meals, and I mean LOTS. Also try eating slowly, and take in the taste of the food. Smelling food also helps you feel 'fuller' - I know, it sounds crazy.

Given the outcome from your doctor, I really think you are getting close to the point of no return in regards to what your body can handle vs your medical conditions. It is a very tough pill to swallow.

Without being too harsh about it, lets simplify everything down to the very basics.

Being hungry sucks. It sucks a lot. BUT what is worse though, is not being there for your kids.

I am not saying go and starve yourself, but I think you need to start putting the foot down somewhere.
2 chicken breasts are nice, but 1 is just as nice as 2 when it comes to taste. Go for 1 bit of chicken, cut it up small, and only take nibbles of it after eating a portion of vegies and water. Enjoy the chicken when you get a bit, but then put the foot down, and move on back to the vegies.

It will suck. You are going to feel hungry, but eventually you wont. Your mind is a powerful thing, and it will chuck a massive tanty when it doesnt get what it wants, but just like with kids, sometimes you just need to say NO and stick to your guns.

All the best with your diet and exercise, and I really do hope that this is a battle you win for the sake of yourself, your kids, and your family.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Like everyone else is saying....eat slower. I found I can eat less and be satisfied even if I stop eating before I feel "full" It will catch up to you in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm 42 and I let my wife talk me into eating better. No, its not a diet I just watch how much I eat in one sitting and cut back to zero fat milk (yes, I LOVE a glass of milk in the morning) even though it is almost like drinking water. And I drink water almost exclusively...well except for 1 Dr Pepper in the morning. I have found myself constantly drinking water all the time and ice water at meals. I have also found that I seem to be hungry a lot more now that I am riding but I just drink more water and ignore my hunger.

As for shirts I like under armor too but I REALLY like a Nike Dri-Fit Running shirt my wife got me. It says running inside the collar. I was able to get the mud stains out of the white shirt after a few washes too! I try not to wear it when its muddy now.


----------



## B1llBatt (Sep 9, 2012)

Michael- You are an inspiration! Big PROPS to you for getting out and taking charge. Just getting back into biking myself I understand frustration you feel when your friends are faster than you. Trust in yourself and know your doing this for YOU not them. 

You are doing great man, I wish I was near you; I would definitely ride with you, as slow as needed for us to enjoy the ride. 

Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*nice thoughts...*

:thumbsup:



B1llBatt said:


> Michael- You are an inspiration! Big PROPS to you for getting out and taking charge. Just getting back into biking myself I understand frustration you feel when your friends are faster than you. Trust in yourself and know your doing this for YOU not them.
> 
> You are doing great man, I wish I was near you; I would definitely ride with you, as slow as needed for us to enjoy the ride.
> 
> Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is my number 1 reason to keep from being 6 feet under.. Today was her her First day of Junior Kindergarten and she was deep in thought.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^ Great reason indeed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TJK (Sep 11, 2012)

Can't blame you for that reason! Keep up the work.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

michael lambert said:


> He did show concerns wtih the fact that i do MTB... not so much that i MTB.. but that i tend to push harder than i should.. Not uncommon for my heart rate to exceed 220 on a tougher climb...


If your heart rate goes through the roof you're riding too fast. Seriously, practice climbing up a hill at stupidly low speed while trying to keep your heart rate below a predetermined number. Make a "game" where the objective of your trip is to never exceed for instance a heart rate of 170, if you get close, slow down even further, no matter how slow it gets. If it turns out impossible to get up a hill without breaking 170 then get off and walk. If walking has your heart rate climbing past 170, then walk slower. You will eventually learn how to keep your heart rate from exploding. It doesn't mean you have to ride like that every time out, but it's a really helpful tool to have in the bag once you've learned how.

As your fitness improves it gets easier. Your resting heart rate will eventually become lower and your heart rate will drop faster when you ease off the pedaling.

When I started riding last year I inputted my age and weight into my bike computer and based on rule of thumb it decided that my "zone" stretches from 116 to 152. Rule of thumb numbers like that are a bit arbitrary but I thought what the hell and just went with them. After each ride I could see how many minutes I had been in the zone, how many minutes below the zone and how many above. I would usually have like 30 seconds of "below" which amounted to me getting on the bike and strapping on my helmet. As soon as I started pedaling even slightly I would instantly go above 116.
A year later I get quite a bit of "below" time simply because coasting down a hill will drop my pulse rapidly and sometimes into double digits. The upside is that I can start my climbs from a lower heart rate simply by relaxing/coasting a bit before I hit the climb and then I can push harder up the hill before reaching my max. heart rate.

On a side note. The 7 year old daughter of my friend once asked about my bike computer and pulse belt. I told her it was a speedometer for my heart. She asked if she could try it and I shortened the pulse belt with a safety pin and strapped it around her chest. She had my bike computer in her hand and I told her if she walked a bit the heart rate would rise and if she sat down and relaxed it would fall. We tried asking how low she could go if she stayed completely still on the couch, but that soon got boring so she did jumping jacks instead to "go for the record". Her heart is built like a race engine, she would blow my numbers completely out of the water and half a minute after stopping the jumping jacks she was back close to her resting pulse. I guess there is something to be said about being a bit of a tomcat, climbing trees and running with her friends all day long.. 



michael lambert said:


> He basicly said i can ride at a rate that does not cause a sweat... lol I told him i sweat just looking at my bike.. So not sure what i will do now, as i have being use MTB as my way of dealing with weight and stress over the last several months.


Hehe, same here, I sweat real easy, just getting down on all four to pick up a coin under the couch will have me perspiring. I don't pant and gasp no more after getting in much better shape on my bike, but for some reason even the smallest bit of effort still has me sweating. I can stand in line at the grocery shop with a basket of goods and built up a sweat.

Ask your doctor for clarification based on heart rates rather then sweating/non-sweating. I can sweat at completely undramatic heart rates, which would essentially cut me off from any kind of exercising including standing in line at the grocery shop, which just can't be right.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

well i did get the 6XL jersey it does fit better so i have something to wear now and something when i lose more weight 

the 5xl and a couple of weeks ago










and the 6XL










cant weight till i can get into cloths off the rack!!!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Just keep at it and it will happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

way to go, congrats on ur progress and motivation to improve ur health.


----------



## wild5ive (Sep 11, 2012)

Keep it up great. I am inspired more everyday i just started a week ago and i am down 4lbs from 291. Keep it up


----------



## Ginko (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Michael, Your journey and the support you are getting from this community are an inspiration to me. Im thinking about you as I ride up these hills. On my descents Im just thinking "I love mountain biking!!!, don't kill yourself Ginko!!!!"


----------



## Phil B (Sep 9, 2012)

*Same boat as wild5ive*



wild5ive said:


> Keep it up great. I am inspired more everyday i just started a week ago and i am down 4lbs from 291. Keep it up


Michael, I am inspired by you,started a month ago lost 10 lbs from 290 but still need to go down more. Just checking in to see how you are doing


----------



## wild5ive (Sep 11, 2012)

Just checking back in was doing good i think until my bike was stolen, went out of town for a funeral and got a call from ADT telling me some one had entered my home. We where in Carolina at the time when i got home my t.v.s were missing 2 bikes and my oldest sons football and basketball trophy as well as my George forma grill (really it was used WOW) so right now Im in the process of trying to buy another one as well as get some stuff replaced only 2 t.v. were on my renters insurance plan so i have been on a tread mill i hate it same ol thing to look at Im looking at the BAMF line of 29ers will update when i get a New bike money is a little tight right now after helping with the funeral. thanks a lot


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

wild5ive said:


> Just checking back in was doing good i think until my bike was stolen, went out of town for a funeral and got a call from ADT telling me some one had entered my home. We where in Carolina at the time when i got home my t.v.s were missing 2 bikes and my oldest sons football and basketball trophy as well as my George forma grill (really it was used WOW) so right now Im in the process of trying to buy another one as well as get some stuff replaced only 2 t.v. were on my renters insurance plan so i have been on a tread mill i hate it same ol thing to look at Im looking at the BAMF line of 29ers will update when i get a New bike money is a little tight right now after helping with the funeral. thanks a lot


Sorry to hear about your bad luck, keep your head up !! Hopefully ur back out on the trails soon.


----------



## Olioliolioooooo (Sep 23, 2012)

This is really inspiring, I need to start riding more often...


----------



## tehgyb (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow man, just wow. Thats pretty powerful stuff. A guy your size just snatching up the motivation, getting up and hitting the trails - that's quite amazing. Good job on the weightloss and I wish you the best on your journey.

Sorry I have no input on the trainer, but I at LEAST felt the need to give you props where deserved.

Happy trails my friend!


----------



## tehgyb (Sep 25, 2012)

wild5ive said:


> Just checking back in was doing good i think until my bike was stolen, went out of town for a funeral and got a call from ADT telling me some one had entered my home. We where in Carolina at the time when i got home my t.v.s were missing 2 bikes and my oldest sons football and basketball trophy as well as my George forma grill (really it was used WOW) so right now Im in the process of trying to buy another one as well as get some stuff replaced only 2 t.v. were on my renters insurance plan so i have been on a tread mill i hate it same ol thing to look at Im looking at the BAMF line of 29ers will update when i get a New bike money is a little tight right now after helping with the funeral. thanks a lot


Oh man, just saw this after I posted - Sorry to hear about this. Hope it turns around quickly for you!


----------



## cuenut (Sep 27, 2012)

I am really thankful I live in an area with well developed trails to ride instead of having to ride on the roadways (Katy, TX). I have always been kind of paranoid about road riding, and have had 2 friends die as a result of being struck by vehicles (one in a formal road race/charity event). I too am overweight and am looking to lose some weight in the process, and have always loved riding bikes. We recently moved to Katy from Louisiana and have purchased 5 bikes in the past 3 weeks. 2 cruisers for my girls and 3 mountain bikes for my sons and I. All new except for mine. Riding almost every day, and we don't sit down to watch any TV until after dark. Kids get home from school, have a snack and do homework, we eat dinner, and off to the trails until it gets dark. I dread the time change next month when it will be getting dark at 6:00.


----------



## Cyclokitty (Sep 27, 2012)

Excellent videos of your rides in Bradford. Keep going!! You're doing great.


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

monzie said:


> At the risk of getting flamed by a bunch of ****-wads, have you considered a vegan/vegetarian diet? With an emphasis on organic plants and whole grains? Don't worry if you don't like tofu/tempeh, I think that **** sucks a bag o' dicks too. Too processed and too much soy. My goal in food purchasing is the least amount of ingredients, the better. Bonus if it's organic; at least, that's how I do when I have funds to do it. Dry goods at Whole Foods are stupid cheap. Quinoa is awesome. If you check out the Nutrition/Hydration forum there's a Vegan/Vegetarian Passion thread with lots of good info and a bunch of unnecessary flaming from ******-nozzles. But a lot of good recourses none the less.


So that's what is wrong with you! LOL

Thanks for the thread. I do not plan on becoming a vegetarian or vegan, I just like meat too much. But I do enjoy vegetables very much. I'm that type of guy that likes just about everything as long as it doesn't bite me back. I find it nice to have a strictly vegatable diet for a day or two. I'm not sure if I can exactly pinpoint a valid reason besides it just tastes and feels "cleaner" or not so gravy/fat laden/heavy on the stomach type thing. I find the same thing when I eat sushi. I will not eat anything that is cooked, processed or prepared when I go eat sushi, it defeats my specific purpose of eating something that does not weigh down on me, plus it confuses my taste.

I second the motion to lean towards more vegatables. Your body still needs fat, even when you are trying to lose yours and vegatables is a much better source. And as I mentioned, your digestive system will not feel so heavy. Making sure to add garlic when you can will also help clean you out.

Good luck to you! Keep on keeping on!


----------



## b36one (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow man, this is really inspirational. After all the grief people have given you, you still haven't given up... It would be great if you kept posting the youtube videos, really cool to see your progress


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a update, Sorry been away.. 

Two weeks ago i had the ride of my life, with a couple of my regulars.. we went and rode the race course at Coulsons hill, what would normally take me about 35 mins we did it in 20.. The goal was to not come out of hte middle front ring.. and i pushed my butt off.. on the big climb i actually started to feel light headed but pushed through it. 

Anyways, finished the ride got lots of props and then hit the dirt like a ton of bricks!!! Just could not catch my breath but after relaxing things mellowed out and i did go check in with my doc the next day.. ended up in ER at the strong advice of my doctor and after a Echocardiogram and blood work they have determined i have a 30% blockage in my left artery.. Which could explain why i get tired soo easy! 

So i am on new meds coming along well been told to stay off my feet as much as i can for a couple of weeks and go tomorrow for my follow up to see how the new meds are working.. they figure that most of it should clear up on its own with the meds and diet change again.

I will let everyone know tomorrow.


----------



## aquito (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow that's awesome that u lost so much weight in so little time. I just got a bike for the same reason I'm 5'9 250lbs and I'm hoping I can loose 50lb in the next year.. Keep it up man..


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good to hear it should be resolved with meds. If you ever make it to East TN you can ride with us anytime. Keep up the amazing work

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Keep it up dude! The fact that you are still posting on here and riding means that you are still motivated and willing to continue on this path. I have a friend that I have wanted to have some sort of "intervention" with but don't know how to approach it. He used to be active and over the last few years has really taken a turn for the worst. My wife and I were going through pictures the other night and could not believe how different he was just 4 years ago. Any suggestions on how to talk to him without coming off too strong? It's a tough subject but it's getting to that really concerned point for us..


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice to see you're still going strong. Hope the meds will get you back out soon. :thumbsup:

I wanted to comment on one of your thoughts a few posts back:


> I agree moderation, and correct foods are my issue.. and of course finding something that will give me that FULL feeling..


I believe many of us were taught at an early age that _being full_ was the goal of our evening meals. Perhaps, that made sense for active, growing children but it's hardly good advice for most adults.

AndrwSwitch made a number of great suggestions on portion control, counting calories and developing a plan to succeed and, IME, they all work. But until you recognize that feeling full is not a component of any of these strategies, you may be sabotaging your own health and wellness efforts.

Rather than eating until you're full, you should want to eat smart. Moderation means you should eat until you no longer feel hunger pangs, consume an appropriate number of calories and nutrients and then put down the fork.

I know it's a lot easier said than done but, like any dramatic lifestyle change, there will be a period of adjustment. For a while, it won't feel right to eat such small portions but don't give up! Eventually, your body will adapt and you'll realize that eating smart is something you can easily live with.

Good luck!


----------



## badness (Sep 17, 2012)

briefly got the idea of maybe getting a bike to lose some weight since my joints end up hurting if i walk/run for (what i would consider) a long time. lol. Saw the video the OP posted and instantly made my decision to go for it. Now the journey on which bike to get :madman:


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> Keep it up dude! The fact that you are still posting on here and riding means that you are still motivated and willing to continue on this path. I have a friend that I have wanted to have some sort of "intervention" with but don't know how to approach it. He used to be active and over the last few years has really taken a turn for the worst. My wife and I were going through pictures the other night and could not believe how different he was just 4 years ago. Any suggestions on how to talk to him without coming off too strong? It's a tough subject but it's getting to that really concerned point for us..


Most people hate being pitied or being told they do something wrong, it's much better to declare that you want him as your riding buddy and pull him off the couch. Let him know that saturday 9 am you're bringing your spare bike and picking him up for some outdoor fun. Come saturday he might feel too tired or something, be a little pushy but if he's serious about not going tell him that you're coming for him next saturday and he should go to bed early friday, get a good nights sleep, set the alarm for 8 pm and eat something like a ham sandwich but not stuff himself before the ride. You bring another ham sandwich in your backpack in case he bonks out during the ride.

It might take 8 saturdays to either make him go or tell you directly to stop trying. Keep the focus on how you like to have him as a riding buddy rather that how you're trying to save him from himself. Let him know you enjoy his company and want him there.

Once you get him on the bike it's important that you don't ride him too hard. Pick a short route that has some easy climbs. Stay close to the trail head so you don't have too far to go when he feels spent. The objective is not to test his limits and grind him into dust, the objective is to design a ride that he'll be able to manage and fell good about afterwards.

If you work him too hard he'll be sore as hell the next day and remember that soreness next time you want to take him riding. It's a million times better if you go a bit too easy on him, let him build up a sweat and all that, but leave him with enough energy to brag about it. Let him remember the wind in his hair, the fresh air and that he managed it without killing himself.

Let him know you enjoy his company and had fun riding with him. Play the role of a coach. Pick routes that he can handle, pick him up and bring him to the trail, let him know what you eat and drink before and after a ride, push him a bit without breaking him.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^ Very good advice!


----------



## flapane (Oct 2, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Most people hate being pitied or being told they do something wrong, it's much better to declare that you want him as your riding buddy and pull him off the couch. Let him know that saturday 9 am you're bringing your spare bike and picking him up for some outdoor fun. Come saturday he might feel too tired or something, be a little pushy but if he's serious about not going tell him that you're coming for him next saturday and he should go to bed early friday, get a good nights sleep, set the alarm for 8 pm and eat something like a ham sandwich but not stuff himself before the ride. You bring another ham sandwich in your backpack in case he bonks out during the ride.
> 
> It might take 8 saturdays to either make him go or tell you directly to stop trying. Keep the focus on how you like to have him as a riding buddy rather that how you're trying to save him from himself. Let him know you enjoy his company and want him there.
> 
> ...


QFT.

GREAT advice!!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> ... ended up in ER at the strong advice of my doctor and after a Echocardiogram and blood work they have determined i have a 30% blockage in my left artery.. Which could explain why i get tired soo easy!
> 
> So i am on new meds coming along well been told to stay off my feet as much as i can for a couple of weeks and go tomorrow for my follow up to see how the new meds are working.. they figure that most of it should clear up on its own with the meds and diet change again.
> 
> I will let everyone know tomorrow.


Michael... Wow... So glad it was just a 30% blockage. I hope these meds and diet change work out for you. Biking and exercise are good for you, but over doing it can be even works Listen to your doctor!


----------



## qhgirl (Sep 25, 2012)

I hate hearing about break ins! We were burglarized about a year ago. They did catch the three guys who did it within hours of me getting home... but we did not recover everything we lost.

I don't know WHY people think they are entitle to take other people's stuff. One of the guys involved in our robbery was an ex-neighbor who my husband used to hire to do odd jobs.. shoot, he even took the guy to the dentist and paid to have a tooth extracted since the guy couldn't afford it. 

The sad thing is that I am sure that the three who did the thieving had better stuff than they stole from us.. in fact, they did NOT steal our 1999, big as an oven television.. nor our vcr player. I told the officers that I was almost offended that our stuff wasn't good enough for them. They did get my deceased mother's jewelry and my favorite pistol though.. and neither were recovered. 

On top of that, if they DO catch people, they dont' get much punishment. Two of the three in our situation were felons. One was actually wearing one of those monitoring bracelets because he had been convicted of failing to report as a sex offender. He got the most time at 18 months to serve. One of them got a year and the other 9 months. Not a whole lot of time for turning people's life upside down!


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

joeinchi said:


> Nice to see you're still going strong. Hope the meds will get you back out soon. :thumbsup:
> 
> I wanted to comment on one of your thoughts a few posts back: I believe many of us were taught at an early age that _being full_ was the goal of our evening meals. Perhaps, that made sense for active, growing children but it's hardly good advice for most adults.
> 
> ...


Ahh the infamous Push Away....

Much harder than a push up.....but far more effective.


----------



## slcty (Oct 2, 2012)

Keep it up, man. That's great! I was proud of my measly 10 pound weight loss this summer. Good job.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

well the apointment was good today... i got the go ahead to get back at it.. they where pleased with my stress test and the blood work came back clean no issues or damage to the heart. 

only concern that came up was my Testosterone, the tolerance on the blood test was supose to be 8.5mmol - 16mmol.. and someone my age ect should be 12+mmol however.. it came back 4.8 so its extremely low and while i don't totally understand what it does he was showing some pretty serious concern with it.. enough to refer me to a endocrinologist right away so we will see what happens there.. find out whats causing the low T's and get that corrected. 

He did say that explains some things, including my lack of energy, mood swings and some recent difficulty losing weight/ gained some back.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to here you are able to get back to riding. Just in time for some nice fall rides.


----------



## tehgyb (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh man, sad to hear of your recent troubles. Low t can suck, hopefully they get that solved for you or at least get you supplements to help correct it. I know a lot of big guys have it... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wild5ive (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok update i have been reading some of the posts and i think this is the type of support we need to stay fit. My wife is a nurse and i am on a slight veggan diet now for a couple of days no red meat (im dying without and with it) but its been fish mostly as well as a vitamin B12 shot once so far but you really feel the differnce in how you move around i am still in my 4xl shirts and 42in waist pants but they have started loosening up it feels great. I am now 280 from 291 that was hard trying to not eat the wronge things getting up in the morning to workout and go runwalking as my 17 year old calls it. I thought after my bike was stolen i would not be able to get any weight off i dont like running on asphalt or concrete but on grass its not as bad. But on another note I found a bike its a cannondale 29er trail sl 3r for 500.00 along with some extra parts it has a rigid front fork that i am waiting to hear from cannondale to make sure it will hold up against my weight. You guys keep it up i will and i have been taking pics and will post some when i get down a bit more. Sorry to have hijacked the thread but im excited.


----------



## wild5ive (Sep 11, 2012)

Michael lambert im glade you are getting back out there i am sorry i did notpost this earlier i was excited about my weight lose butitwas selfish. Keep up the good work and lets make theword of the day fresh veggies and fish.


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

michael lambert keep it up, started out kind of similarly to your story(diabetic 442lbs - weight the day I found out)


----------



## banjaboy (Oct 7, 2012)

I can relate to you buddy. all my life I was 6ft tall, 165bls, healthy. Then I got sick, Graves disease, nasty thyroid thing, got my thyroid nuked, total low metabolism, my wife died of cancer 7 years ago, broke my heart,tried to eat my way out of grief. I'm 60 years old, married for 36 years. Anyway, after 2 years my 165 lb frame went up to 380lb!! Yup, Anyway, joined Weight Watchers last year after losing 100lbs on my own, got back on my bike, I have always had bikes since 1965. I am now a new man, back to 185, I will never ever be 165lb again, thats just too much to ask. I have had a new hip and I'm in better shape mentally and physically than I have been for a long, long time. I'm a grandfather, love my life. So buddy, keep it up!! You CAN do it, I'm living proof. Ignore the wankers that think they have the right to comment on your body. Just consider the source. You are an inspiration and you are NOT alone, many of us have been or are on your journey!!!!!!!


----------



## wild5ive (Sep 11, 2012)

man you guys are great i check in every couple of days now when i dont feel like doing anything and the krispy kreams call me and i almost everytime i see a story thats like wow ( get your butt up ) and Im out the door. This is great not the problems but the help and he way we share our stories to keep the spirits up i applaud you all. Thanks


----------



## wild5ive (Sep 11, 2012)

i hate typing on my phone sorry about the misspelled words


----------



## banjaboy (Oct 7, 2012)

You shredders, the young healthy bucks, your compassion and understanding of us who are challenged is truly touching.......Today I really wanted to stay home but I got out there, went around a local island here, so tranquil, dead flat, 10 k, I did it 3 times and I was so glad I got out there. This thread has totally inspired me....again! uys.


----------



## banjaboy (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey wild5ive, your heart doesn't need a spell checker, we got it! Thanks son.


----------



## wild5ive (Sep 11, 2012)

inspiration comes from many places the thanks is not needed from you to me but from me to you. You guys keep it up Im gonna let a few of my friends in on the mtbr family they need a little more help i try but its not enough. Thanks again


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

Great thread. Since I started MTB seriously about a year ago I've lost aoround 40lbs. I started at +/-265 and I'm down to 215. I still have about 25lbs to go but I feel great. I didn't go on a diet and I didn't start some crazy workout routine. I changed my lifestyle. I cut out all the toxic foods in my diet. I cut out sodas, sugar drinks, chips, fast food, and other junk. I mostly eat food I cook and watched my calories for a bit. Once you change your diet to natural foods you don't really have to keep an eye on your calories. Thankfully at my job we have support from a nutritionist. He explained how to read labels and ingredients of packaged food. Stay away from anything that says "enriched" "corn syrup" sugar in the top three ingredients and compare calories by serving size. At first I was spending 15mins picking out a bread but once you find the brands you like it gets easy. 

I guess the point I'm trying to make is yes physical activity is very important to weight loss but not as much as eating healthy. Think of our bodies as cars. Sure the car can run if you have a filthy air filter, never change the oil and use dirty cheap gas but it's not going to run well or for very long. It's going to lose alot of power and will eventually break down because the fuel lines clog up(fast food) or your engine seizes because of no oil. (stretching/overall health)

But I still drink beer! Almost impossible to cut that out... But it makes me happy and diets that don't make you happy don't work in the long run.

Great thread! Lots of good stuff here and inspires to keep riding and keep moving forward!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Some more inspiration for you!
Instead Of Surgery, Man Pedals Off The Pounds : NPR


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

mattnmtns said:


> Some more inspiration for you!
> Instead Of Surgery, Man Pedals Off The Pounds : NPR


I just saw that on roadbikereview and thought of this tread. Fantasic to see people making a commitment to improve their health and also great to see so many supporters as well.
Here is his Strava page. 1600+ miles this year. Impressive.

Ernest G. | Cyclist | Strava


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Michael Lambert -- People like you inspire me. I hope you get to feeling better soon, and never give up. 

At the end of last year, I was a lazy sedentary guy that was about 20 pounds over weight, had high blood pressure, and high cholesterol. I was heading towards an early grave.

My wife bought a Groupon for the local gym and we both started to work out on January 1st. We did several boot-camp style classes a week and moved on to spinning classes which we enjoy very much.

We now do about 3 hours of spinning every week, and I have put over 1000 miles on my bike this year so far.

My blood pressure and cholesterol are well under control, and I'm the most fit I have ever been.

Biking and eating right have turned my health around, and stories like yours keep me motivated and working hard. Thanks! Keep up your hard work!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Giving up alcohol per se is surprisingly easy. Just stop drinking alcoholic drinks.

The biggest difficulty for me was that at the time, one of the things I did for fun was going to bars with my friends. My drunk friends are much less fun when I'm sober.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> yes its ontario canada... I am not far from Caledon.. I actually live just south of Barrie Ontario.. We do have plenty of easier surfaces to ride on even the local trails like coulsons hill i have riden the top part not going down into the ravine area and i can ride 3-4km of trail that is pretty much all flat with little elevations..


Sweet Mike! I'm from Woodbridge. Ain't many good places to ride here though. You should get a seasons pass to hardwood hills next year since you're kinda close. You'd have a blast. Keep up the work my friend. Massive props to you:thumbsup:


----------



## Kbman (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome story. Stuff like this inspires me.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys,

its been a while ... i have not falling off the edge of the world or anything 

Been dealing with some hormon issues but we are starting to get that under control.

I picked up the cycleops fluid2 trainer.. and a Schwabe big apple rear tire for it and loving it..

I have found out real fast that doing 5KM on the road is MUCH easier than 5KM on the trainer.. lol its amazing how much coasting i guess i do when riding on the road. lol However i am pushing out 10-15KM daily on the trainer and grabbed myself a personal weight trainer so we do a weight routine 3 nights a week..

Back in October i weight 376 and as of this morning at my weigh in with the trainer i am at 329.5! adn a loss of about 20 inches through out my body ( Legs, abs neck.. ect )

A little progressive shot, for those who are offended by it.. sorry


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice progress!


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

michael lambert said:


> I picked up the cycleops fluid2 trainer.. and a Schwabe big apple rear tire for it and loving it..
> 
> I have found out real fast that doing 5KM on the road is MUCH easier than 5KM on the trainer.. lol its amazing how much coasting i guess i do when riding on the road. lol


Nice trainer! :thumbsup:

Yeah, the constant resistance of a trainer takes getting used to. I usually take it easy (lower gear) for the first 5 to 10 minutes and find I can push it comfortably for a lot longer once I dial up the resistance. Start out too hard and I can't wait to get off.

Congrats and keep at it!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Trainers can be tricky. Make sure you've got a good setup with fans and distractions. I like a commercial break intervals workout on the trainer - an easy pace during the show, and then take it up a notch during the commercials.

Great progress!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

nice progress keep it up.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Michael,

Good work on losing some weight! Just a thought...have you ever considered weight lifting? It can make a big difference in the way you look and feel, and it can also be an effective way to burn calories. This happens not only while you lift weights, but while you are at rest.

There are two books I recommend for you about losing weight. They are both by Tom Venuto. One is an ebook, and the other is a hard copy you can pick up in a bookstore. 

Ebook: Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle - Burnthefat.com

Hardcopy: They Body Fat Solution

Both can help you, as the author takes a slightly different approach to fat loss than most books I've read on the subject.

Anyway, I hope this helps.


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow dude! You have made some huge changes in such a small amount of time. I am seriously impressed.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

getagrip said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Good work on losing some weight! Just a thought...have you ever considered weight lifting? It can make a big difference in the way you look and feel, and it can also be an effective way to burn calories. This happens not only while you lift weights, but while you are at rest.
> 
> ...


Second the weight lifting suggestion, it can really fire up the metabolism. :thumbsup:


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

Another vote for weight training. It is counter intuitive to think that it could be more effective than something that has you constantly moving but it is THE most effective tool for body composition improvement (fat loss) second to diet of course.

I'm a lifter first and I ride as a hobby and for fun. I don't even NEED to ride to keep my bodyfat low as long as my diet is good and I'm lifting. Getting to that thought paradigm is the best shift in perspective people can make to stay healthy and manage bodyfat for a lifetime.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great job! Keep it up!


----------



## surfingsk8r (Nov 15, 2012)

Awesome.

I wanted to write more but I didn't really know what to say. Awesome just seemed to sum things up for me. Keep at it and keep us updated.


----------



## B1llBatt (Sep 9, 2012)

Way To Go!!!! You continue to be an inspiration! Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## hokihigh (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Mike,

Congrats on losing the weight, I know where you are at, I'm 6' tall and in July I was 331 lbs as of today I'm 286. I started out just walking in the evenings with my wife, then I started riding my exercise bike in the mornings and walking in the evenings. Now that the weather has turned cold I'm logging about 35 miles a day on the exercise bike. I am now shopping for a real bike so I can be ready to ride for real this spring. Just keep the faith and keep moving and you will reach your goal.

hoki


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey guys

Thanks for the comments.. As for the weight lifting i did start two weeks ago.. Working with a local trainer who was a competitive weight lifter for 20 years and now trains lifters he is a good friend of mine from our RC Racing hobby.. and working with another local pro named Larry Scott who now runs a supplements store locally to me who was also a competitive lifter.

basiclly they did not want me to work on anything other than cardio until i lost some weight, and started to feel better over all. Which i have. So now that we have gotten to that point they started working with me basicly telling me that working the larger muscles in my body will burn fat faster than the cardio, while the cardio is great when you stop cardio you stop burning and the muscle working your burning during and then again after during recovery.

So ideally we do a 5 min warm up on the Elliptical i prefer over the treadmill then we go into a 15 mins sprints so basicly we increase the resistance and elevation and we bring my heart rate up to 130 and then i go hard for a min bringing my rate up to 150.. then ease up and bring the rate back down to 130 then back up again we do that for about 15 mins and i really get a good burn on doing that. Then we go into a 1 hour weight train.. right now they have me doing lighter weights and aiming for 20 reps they want me to by the time i hit 20 its sucking everything i have left out of me to do it.. and we do 3 sets .. we do a bunch of different machines and free weights changing it up regularly. Then outside of that i do the trainer daily usually around 10km just easy going..

I picked up a polar RS300x heart rate monitor which works well as the cardio machines at the gym pick up the transmitter and then i bought the download station for it too so i can download our workouts and see where im either not hitting a target or pushing too hard.

Over all im feeling awesome just worried about the legs.. lol seems with the riding and the gym i have formed some decent looking legs but the yupper body is still sucking and don'e want to end up with tree trunks for legs and nothing up top but they say they wont let that happen.

My legs, again if it offends anyone sorry for that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Your legs belong on someone lean and fit. 

Maybe that's a preview...


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

The one thing that carrying around almost 250 pounds of fat is that the leg muscles are strong.. That was always my thing with MTB i could ride up the hill that needed the most power with ease.. but then i could not ride more than 10 mins because of the lack of cardio


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I want your legs.


----------



## bigfoot4300 (Jul 21, 2009)

good work man, if you wanna work every muscle in your body some of the basic things in trials riding is all about balance. now i'm not going to stay doing all the spins tricks and what not but look into doing simple balancing items i.e. trackstanding

Thinkbikes tutorial vids...must watch!! - Observed Trials Bike Forum

do simple balance stuff when you can't ride outside that day. back the car outta the garage and give yourself some space to balance inside.

if you do this, 
lower your seat!!!
adjust your brakes for 1 finger braking if you haven't done so
stiffen the stock(s) if not already done.

plus balancing will help you when your out on the trails.

if you have any questions on this stuff let me know i'll get some more links for you to look at for basic stuff.


----------



## Buddy Shagmore (Feb 5, 2011)

Keep up the good work! Diet and excersize are a lifestyle.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

beanbag said:


> The higher the heart rate, the more the body burns carbs instead of fat.
> I would suggest longer, slower rides for fat burning, and an occasional sprint for strength and fitness.
> 
> Back when I was losing weight, it seemed that diet made the biggest difference, and exercise not so much.


I haven't read the whole thread but as a personal trainer, this post jumped right out at me and it's on page one.

Misinformation. yes at higher heartrates you burn a lower PERCENTAGE of fat calories, however, your overall caloric burn is so much higher that you burn more total fat which is the ultimate goal. There is so much science that good trainers know about and could really helpe people like yourself with but the key is to find the really good ones that know what they are talking about and aren't just working in a gym so they can get a free membership for themselves. keep up the good work. It never gets easier, you just get better, faster, leaner, etc


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

getagrip said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Good work on losing some weight! Just a thought...have you ever considered weight lifting? It can make a big difference in the way you look and feel, and it can also be an effective way to burn calories. This happens not only while you lift weights, but while you are at rest.
> 
> ...





michael lambert said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Thanks for the comments.. As for the weight lifting i did start two weeks ago.. Working with a local trainer who was a competitive weight lifter for 20 years and now trains lifters he is a good friend of mine from our RC Racing hobby.. and working with another local pro named Larry Scott who now runs a supplements store locally to me who was also a competitive lifter.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'3" 250lbs personal trainer and my legs look similar to that but I think you've got me beat! you are right in that people who are heavy build a lot of leg mass from carrying around their bodyweight all those years but damn man, there are plenty of skinny gym rats that would kill for you legs. keep on battling and doing what you are doing. Very impressed. As a trainer i get frustrated because the people that need my help the most are the least willing to put the work in for it, its nice to see someone embrace the challenge and make a change.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the kind words, it has been hard and i am doing my best to try and not get discouraged.

Ignore the first date thats when i had downloaded this app for my phone but the numbers where from august, compared to December.

Currently i do 5-10km daily on my MTB on the trainer, i gotta say doing 5k on the trainer is soo much harder than 5k on the trails.. lol i guess we tend to do a couple of the kms downhill.. and i have been hitting the gym now 5 times a week.. 1 day upper body, 1 day lower body, 1 day break.. doing cardio sprints for warm up and then a simple cool down on the elipical for a cool down before leaving.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael,

Keep fighting, dude! I am glad to see you making steady progress. Nice guns.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

Way to go! Keep it up. 

JBC I am jealous of your legs.


----------



## htek (Jun 5, 2010)

Inspiring for sure... Your story has made me think about making healthier decisions in my own life.

Awesome to see someone in your position grab life by the balls and decide to make a positive change. Its a long road... Don't get discouraged... And keep having FUN on the bike.

I'd ride with you any day.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice.

Most people find it harder to ride the trainer. I think the biggest thing is that a lot of the things that are compelling about cycling are absent from riding the trainer. But, you'll get to start next season stronger, so that's a big plus.

One of my teammates does most of his training right in his garage. Strikes me as very depressing, although with the weather lately, I'm wishing I brought my trainer to my fiancee's for this trip.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep going like this and you'll reach your goal faster than you think. The hardest part is starting to exercise, but now that you see these great results, it must be very motivating to continue. You are doing very well!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Way to go dude! Keep it up, and hit the trails as much as you can to keep the love of the trails. I know riding/walking/running on a machine can be irritatingly boring...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

Been a little white.. Life got crazy over the holidays with three little ones under 4 but i stayed on track. 

I am glad to say that as of this weeks follow up with my doctor i am down to 309 down from almost 330 before Christmas. 

I am still using my trainer daily, and have taken my rides from 2-5KM a day to now 12-15km per day.. still not a ton as i know guys doing 100km ride on there trainers but its much more than i ever through i would ever be able to do! 

Its just nice to be able to walk into my closet now and know that every thing in there fits me.. actually if anything im still holding out to loss alittle more before i buy new cloths as i have gone form a 6XL to fitting into a 4XL tight in a 3XL so things are coming along!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

michael lambert said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been a little white.. Life got crazy over the holidays with three little ones under 4 but i stayed on track.
> 
> ...


Great news, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

Keep it up brother, you're an inspiration!


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

James_spec said:


> Keep it up brother, you're an inspiration!


agreed!

keep up the good work.

joel


----------



## Emily88 (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome job! What an inspiration  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## RiceBandit (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep it up!. I'm getting into mountain biking as well for the same reason as you are.


----------



## STidrvr (Mar 24, 2013)

I just wanted to pay my respects. I read this entire thread last night, and it is quite the inspiration. Just this past weekend I started riding again after a 17 year break, it feels so good to be riding again, although being completely out of shape. Keep up the great work, I'm rootin' for ya!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Keep it up. nice legs too.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Been a little white.. Life got crazy over the holidays with three little ones under 4 but i stayed on track.
> 
> ...


You started this thread saying in march 2012 you were 410 so you've now dropped 100! Congrats. Spring will be Here soon and you can get back outside and off the trainer

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the kind words..

Got out this week for my first ride back on the trails and was shocked.. i know when i fished last season i would do about 4-6KM in about an hour and really struggle at the end.. Got on this week and was pleasantly surprised to actually be able to use my front suspension.. able to unlock and sit on the bike with out totally compressing it.

Anyways got riding and my riding partner same as last year who tends to talk my ear off through out our ride while i lead he would just follow at my pace.. started to become tight lipped.. lol Turns out my riding ability was starting to push him to a point where he was actually required to work  Ended our ride 35 mins later i had worked up sweat but was not struggling infact if i did not have to go get the kids i would have gone for another quick ride.. lol

Once i finished i looked and was shocked to see my bike computer showed 7.1Km.. i checked my buddies computer to make sure i did not forget to reset my computer and his was 7.14  SO i was VERY VERY pleased..

Medically all is good, and getting better this week they have started me on Testosterone injections as my Bio-Availble has dropped yet again so they are becoming more aggressive.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Good work! Your story inspired me to be a lot healthier this year. Been riding a ton and eating better. Down 10 pounds already! Keep it up my friend..


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update and good job!!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

simply :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Keep it up! As you get stronger, the _pain_ of a hard ride will become a lot more tolerable and your recovery time will diminish dramatically (perhaps, you're already seeing this). The more you push, the stronger you get ... and the more you can push!

Thanks for the update. It's a great story.


----------



## Radamus (Feb 18, 2008)

Big props to you ML! Amazingly inspiring story. It was refreshing to read this thread! I've always been slim, but I have a baby sister that's jumbo sized and it's always tormented me the crap she's had to go through with douche bags and D-heads the things people say. So I know the other side too- Guess that's why I love that show biggest looser- I keep praying that some day my little sis can know how those people feel. 
You are an inspiration!..... Now, who can I get to email this thread to my sis? LOL! ... cause I can't even hint at ...well...ya know....LOL! ... Keep it up brother!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Way to go Michael!

You are one persistent cuss. I'd be out riding now, but the remains of Andrea are raining down on my dark city streets. I don't have the fortitude to go out riding in the wet and dark. Maybe tomorrow.

Glad to see you posting.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike, you are an inspiration. You have gotten a lot of great advice, I will try not to repeat. My own story-when I married my wife in 2009, I was 232 lbs. on a 5'11" frame. I am broad shouldered and large chested, and I carried it fairly well, but the truth is I was fat and out of shape. I was suffering from gout, and had developed diverticulitis as well. My doc told me that if I didn't change my ways, I was on my way to a sedentary lifestyle, full of medical procedures, and a possible heart attack. My wife, lord bless her, is into healthy eating and exercise, and like you, I started little by little. Initially, I started walking, just doing a mile took forever, and I really did not want to continue. My wife pushed me, and I just kept going. That led me to mountain biking, trail riding, and street riding, and made an investment in a decent bike. I now ride a minimum of 50 miles a week, and do my best to make it 60-70 miles a week and more if I can. I now weigh 182 pounds, and my doctor says that my fitness level has really improved, passed my last stress test with flying colors. It can be done! A few words about diet, as I see you suffer from gout.

One, talk to your doctor, and see if he agrees with you going to a nutritionist. Given your health issues, a professional consult and advice may be the way to go.
Two, ditch all processed foods-cakes, cookies, breads, chips, frozen foods (except frozen veggies), soda, syrups, etc. 
Three, if you drink booze, stop for one month-alcohol is a major contributor to gout.
Four, eat "clean", meaning home cooked foods with an emphasis on vegetables. Whole grains only. 
Five, drink water, as much as you can, and cut down or eliminate caffeine, which also contributes to gout attacks.
Six, anyone who puts you down for trying to make yourself fit and healthy is an "a-----e", plain and simple. I started riding with a group twice a week, and some of the guys are really great, friendly and encouraging. Some are snooty. The snooty guys aren't so snooty now as now I am starting to pass them on our 25 mile rides. You should be proud of yourself and your efforts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## caljah (May 11, 2013)

Amazing, congratulations and thank you.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys,

Things are going well.. I am down to 300 pounds.. i have put on about 10 pounds of muscle which im really happy about.

Finally after 7 months of hell a new specialist is not messing around.. They had me on Androgel then patches then oral meds and my Bio Available testosterone has been way too low off the charts.. the new doc knows im determined and have proven it so two weeks ago he started me on testosterone injections.. 200mg injections every two weeks so while its not enough to really do much we are hoping it will atleast show some sort of a reading as nothing else has helped.

As for the riding.. Man im really feeling good!!! When we finished last year i was pretty excited to get in 5-6KM trail rides.. This week I rode Tuesday 7.8km Wed 10.2Km and then today my buddy i always ride with we did 8km however if you know coulsons hill there is a larger climb in the middle long gradual incline.. something i could not do last year with out the need to stop and catch my breath.. today we did it three times.. the third time i jumped into my big ring and we just hammered it.. it was the last push of the day and i wanted to give it all i had.. needless to say half way up my riding partner dropped back into his seat and down in the gears and that just pushed me harder.. got up and over the hill feeling it now but man i gotta say i never ever thought i would get a ride like that done!!

Previously one loop would take me an hour and i would be stopping often.. today we did a few loops and zigzags all non stop!!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Very Cool! Keep it up!


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well Michael, it seems you're getting in shape quite well!! Keep it going dude!!!!


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

That awesome to see your progress!!!! I'm a big guy too, I started at 368 pounds on March, and I'm down to 349, riding about 40 miles a week, all on the road though. I'm also going to a crossfit gym 3 days a week, and today I finished my fundamentals class, so I get to work out with the big dogs now. . My eating of late has been crap, and after reading this I am going to redouble my efforts to eat better again. Thanks for including us in your journey!


Sent from the hole in your ceiling.


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome progress Michael. You are an inspiration. I am hoping to have similar results as you did but I am looking to get back under 200 lbs I'm currently 285. I want to drop the weight before my cousins wedding next year. Keep it up.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

I started reading at page 1 and I couldn't put it down. Props!!! I wish you could talk to my in-laws. One has type 2 from weight gain and her husband is not any better. They could lose 100 each and still have some to spare sadly. My wife and I have tried all kinds of stuff but I think it boils down to determination and self will. I just want them around for our kids (one on the way) and so they can enjoy life.

Enough about my trials though. You are on a very exciting challenge. Keep it up and I'm going to suggest the biking idea to the in laws....maybe they will listen this time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

Today was a nice suprise!!! 

Went into pick up my bike as it went in for some service new pad ect and left with a deal I could not turn away.. Always joked with my wife that when I lost 100 pounds riding it was proof enough I was commited to riding and was going to buy a new trail bike.. Something that would last, good components, adjustable and upgradable. 

So today I show up and the wife and I left with a 2013 Scott genius 730.. My wife put in the leg work, and everyone agreed it was the ultimate bike for me so we spent the morning with the shop down at our trails trying the different frame sizes and 27.5 and 29 size tires and I gotta say I likes the 27.5 felt to me soo much more stable going trough out trees and stuff and really did not miss the 29er in the climbing.

I'm very happy and really think it will work very well for me... A nice comfy ride.. Tried the 29er spark but it seemed really edgy for me.


----------



## FoxRob (Jun 16, 2013)

Congratulations with the new ride. Remember the bike needs to feel comfortable to you.


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks,

Here's a shot of the bike.. Kind of nice i like blue


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Very nice ride and congrats on the 100 pounds. I agree...just go for what's popular. Doesn't matter wheel size as long as you feel like it's the right bike for you. You're the one that has to ride it. I need to go back a read all the pages so I can see your progression from the beginning but from what little I've read, sounds like you are doing a damn fine job and keep it up. I've recently lost nearly 50 pounds since Christmas and riding has a huge part in that.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice bike!! Now go ride the hell outta it! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome ride dude! Glad to hear your doing well with your goals! Sadly though your gonna have to rename this thread at some point...


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Here's a shot of the bike.. Kind of nice i like blue
> 
> View attachment 809392


Love it. Looks dope. And while I know many people think some of us are nuts for spending what we spend on bikes I'm sure you will agree that if you knew for certain when you started that you would get the results, you would have gladly spent 5 times as much

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats with your new bike and your weight loss!! This shows that with determination one can achieve a lot..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

That's impressive Michael. I am glad you are cutting the weight in a healthy way. The new bike looks sweet.


----------



## Radamus (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice ride Michael! You've earned it! Keep going! Who knows, might see you on Doctor Oz or something one day! Those who inspire others are awesome!


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats to you Michael. Awesome work!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats. Good hard work there. Scott needs to sponsor you.


----------



## Spartacus2112 (Jun 29, 2013)

This whole thread is nothing but inspiration. Good luck on your continued loss.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> Congrats. Good hard work there. Scott needs to sponsor you.


Ya know they should actually. No offense to the op but any frame that can take the stress of his original weight is a very well built bike.

How are things going in the battle for getting everything under control? I certainly hope all is well. Just don't lose too much too fast. That can lead to complications. Your body should help regulate the loss though. Keeping active and riding is #1.

Hand typed and Telegraphed


----------



## dfwscotty (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Michael, hope all is well with you. Getting ready to get back into the sport again and have been wandering through the site here and came across your story here.

Big time gap and hoping you are still hard at it enjoying that new bike.

Truly inspirational!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Hasn't been on in nearly a year.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi Micheal, as others have said Keep kickin butt! I have decided to get a road bike for when the trails are washed out.Could be a lot more fun for you than the trainer. I amj in the process of picking one out and I am really starting to like road bikes. Something to think about!
Bill


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Well revive a old thread!!!

Been a while and a lot of changes.. now I have gone from 420lbs down to 225 pounds!!!! Gone from being able to do maybe 2km before feeling like I wanna die to this week doing just over 20km and wanting to go more but ran out of time  


A lot of changes in my mind body and abilities which is very nice !!


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Massive effort, congrats


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Nicely done Mike, congratulations!!!!


----------



## HUNT 24/7 (May 10, 2017)

Wow! A truly inspirational story! Im also a bigger guy getting into mountain biking, hell of a job!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, indeed!
Nice job.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

VERY impressive. Good job.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Wow that is impressive! I am riding for my health as well as having fun. I hope to have great success like you did!


----------



## gr7070 (Apr 21, 2015)

Tremendous job!

I know first hand how difficult it is to do it and keep it off; still fighting the good fight myself. Congrats!


I started commuting to work on my bike 8 years ago. At 5-11 I've gone from 350 to a pound or two over 215. I've had a resting heart rate in the 50s my last 3 physicals! Got serious about mountain biking a couple years ago. 

Struggling to lose the last 30, but more importantly I'm still in the struggle.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Very impressive.

Should share this with Eric , fat guy across America


----------



## suck3rs (May 22, 2017)

I ran CC and Track through High School, and got a half scholarship in college to compete. I had great BMI and was pretty strong. Now.... I am not like that. My Haro is in the shed collecting dust, so I thought I should pull it out and hit the roads. I can stand to lose 50lbs. I need to fix the Bottom Bracket though, I am getting some wobble when riding.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

michael lambert said:


> Well revive a old thread!!!
> 
> Been a while and a lot of changes.. now I have gone from 420lbs down to 225 pounds!!!! Gone from being able to do maybe 2km before feeling like I wanna die to this week doing just over 20km and wanting to go more but ran out of time
> 
> A lot of changes in my mind body and abilities which is very nice !!


Nice.... Congratulations. just about 200lbs lost. That is like a entire person off your back! So happy for you.


----------



## Oz Von Toco (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow excellent job! Super impressive and inspirational


----------



## sultan1975 (May 19, 2017)

awesome keep up the work...I too am getting into riding for excercise whole lot more enjoyable then running.


----------



## nightwraith2002 (Jun 3, 2017)

I read the entire thread post. Struggles and triumphs. Encouraging to see where you started to where you are now. Kudos to you. Certainly gives me hope to get back out riding and enjoying the sport after my long long hiatus.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's awesome, Michael! The bonus is that when you've done it right by changing your lifestyle and habits it's a no-brainer to keep it off.


----------

